# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Faiz's FIRST OFFICIAL OFF-SEASON

## JohnboyF

Fistly godda thank ar bro's they know who they are they got my pm's lol

OKAY... Secondly as most of you know i have been fasting for 30 days...

You Get up at 5am eat and you can not eat or drink till sundown approx 6:45pm. This process is done for 30 days... SO Tomorrow is the last day...YAY.

MOnday therefore is EID= our christmas

Minus Santa and tree....

Eid... is the celebration of the feast after the fast.. it works like this it starts after you go pray .. SO eid prayer is at 10am after the prayer its offically EID....

At my house this is how the day pans out... We come back from prayer and have a family brunch (mom,dad,bro,sis me)... then we will just relax and exchange gifts.. after that I'm going to go the gym and be back to get ready...

So all my uncles/cousins etc meet up for lunch at my eldest uncles hous. we eat and relax get more presents.. then every one goes to see their friends (eat their too) etc..

We all meet up again at restuarant or an uncles house (every year it switches to burned the dinner load lol) so we all meet up again for dinner at like 8-10 pm ish...


ANYWAYS... Since EID will be on monday. i will not start my lbm diet till the following week.. New approach need to start 100% on...

Some info...

Current weight 158lbs (BUFF)
Body FAt: ANY IDEAS???? 8-10??

Goal: 175 LBM with 10%

COntest potential date May 27 or June 3 07 (has to be before sisters wedding)


Diet : I spent about a month working out. It will be calorie manipulation/cycling... I..E High on training low on off days..

Workout : first ever 4 day split..

I have 3 phases spanned over about 16 weeks (varying intensity , reps ,sets )


I have attached a few recent pics sorry for abs shots (easiest totake in the gym change room and with a phone cam) PIcs are from 6 weeks ago...

IMG]http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/Faizsiddiqi/sssss.jpg[/IMG]



bulking now...

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday 30th October 2006...6:40 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching

Squats ( have not done free squats in 1/2 a year utilzied the smith machine previously)

_Warm up_ 135 : 20 reps

set 1: 185 :16 reps
set 2: 205: 15 reps
set 3: 225: 12 reps
set 4: 245: 11 reps

_Drop Set_ 245: 3 reps, 225:5 reps , 205:6 reps 185:6 reps

Lying Leg Curl

Set 1: 85lb:15 reps
Set 2: 95:13 reps
Set 3: 100: 10 reps
Set 4: 105: 10 reps

_Drop Set_ 105:6 reps, 90:3 reps, 75:3 reps 60:6 reps

Seated Calf Raises

Set 1:110 lb :14 reps
Set 2:120: 11 reps
Set 3: 125: 10 reps 
Set 4: 130: 10 reps

_Drop Set_  130: 3 reps, 110:7 reps ,90:5 reps, 70: 8 reps

Incline Dumbell Press (very fatigued here was sweating pretty heavy)

Set 1: 65lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 70: 7 reps
Set 3: 75: 6 reps
Set 4: 75 : 6 reps

_Drop Set_  75:2reps, 60:3reps 45:3 reps, 35:6 reps

Flat Flies  

Set 1: 30lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 35: 12 reps
Set 3: 40 : 10 reps
Set 4: 45 :9 reps

_Drop set_ 45: 4 reps 40 : 4 reps 35:7 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1 : 120lb : 15 reps
Set 2: 135 : 14 reps
Set 3: 140 :11 reps
Set 4 : 145 : 10 reps
_
Drop Set_ 145: 4 reps ,115: 4 reps ,100: 4 reps , 85: 4 reps

Cardio PWO  Stair Master 30 min

End Notes: Session lasted longer than i assumed. Maybe Because I'm use to timing my rest, perhaps. Today i was going based on how i felt. * rest did no surpase 1min 30 seconds on any sets.

Diet Notes: i have bulked before but not as clean. I actually dont feel like eating some meals early on in the day. But later on I'm hungry speaking of which... I need to make my meals for tomorrow...

_Great Session!_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday 31th October 2006...6:30 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 60 :12 reps
set 2: 65: 10 reps
set 3: 65: 8 reps
set 4: 70: 8 reps

_Drop Set_ 70: 2 reps, 50:4 reps , 40:6 reps 30:4 reps

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 65lb:12 reps
Set 2: 75:11reps
Set 3: 85: 10 reps
Set 4: 95: 8 reps (heavy)

_Drop Set_ 95:2 reps, 75:4 reps, 65:5 reps 55:5 reps

Wide Chin-Ups

Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 9 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 7 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 7 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 7 reps


_Drop Set_  Body weight: 2 reps, Body weight:2 reps ,Body weight:1 reps, Body weight: 3 reps ,Body weight: 2 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 135lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 140: 11 reps
Set 3: 145: 10 reps
Set 4: 150 : 9 reps

_Drop Set_  150:2reps, 145: 4 reps, 140:6 reps

1 Arm Preacher Curls 


Set 1: 20lb: 12 reps (each side)
Set 2: 25: 11 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps (assisted)
Set 4: 35 :8 reps (assisted)

_Drop set_ 35: 2 reps, 30 : 4 reps ,25:4 reps, 20:4 reps

(Vicious pump at the end of the session after my back and bi workout especially)

Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min
* Still very sore from yesterdays leg workout. Seems to keep getting sore-er 

_Sweaty Session!_

----------


## JohnboyF

*November 1st 2006*  
*
5:00 am*

Carido 45 min Stair master...


Off-day otherwise

----------


## JohnboyF

]*Thursday 1st NOvember 2006...6:20 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Triceps; Chest; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching



Close Grip Bench.. Have not done these in a long time.. (shitty weight and poor form.. I was upset) 

set 1: 135 :11 reps
set 2: 145: 8 reps
set 3: 150: 8 reps
set 4: 155: 6 reps

_Drop Set_ 155: 2 reps, 150:2 reps , 135:4 reps, 115:6 reps

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 60lb:12 reps
Set 2: 65:10reps
Set 3: 70: 7 reps
Set 4: 75: 8 reps (heavy)

_Drop Set_ 75:2 reps, 50:2 reps, 40:4 reps,30:6 reps , 25:6

Incline Flies

Set 1:30 :12 reps
Set 2:35: 12 reps
Set 3: 40: 10 reps 
Set 4: 50: 8 reps

_Drop Set_  50: 2 reps, 40:4 reps ,30:6 reps, 25: 6 reps 

Romanian Deads


Set 1: 135lb: 15 reps
Set 2: 155: 15 reps
Set 3: 175: 12 reps
Set 4: 185 : 10 reps

_Drop Set_  185:2reps, 175: 4 reps, 155:4 reps ,135 :7 reps


Leg Press 

*weight is total plates
Set 1: 12 plates total: 15 reps 
Set 2: 13: 13 reps
Set 3: 14 : 11reps 
Set 4: 16 :10 reps

_Drop set_ 16 : 4reps, 14:9reps , 12:6 reps

Standing Calf Raises 

Set 1: 500: 15 r eps
Set 2 520: 12 reps
Set 3: 540 :10 reps
Set 4: 560: 10 reps


_Drop set_ 560 :4 reps, 500:6 reps, 450 :6 reps, 460: 6 reps
Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min


[I]Session was okay...still pissed about the close grip bench![/I

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday November 3rd 2006...6:40 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Back : Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 12 reps
set 2: 7 reps
set 3: 8 reps
set 4:7 reps
Set 5: 7 reps

Seated Cable Rows 

Set 1: 150:12 reps 
Set 2 : 165 :10 reps
Set 3 : 180 : 9 reps
_Set 4 ( drop set) : 210 =4 reps, 165 :4 reps, 150 : 6 reps_ 

Seated Miltary pres  ( Have not done free bar in a long time)

Set 1: 135lb:12 reps
Set 2: 155:10reps
Set 3: 175: 7 reps (heavy form was breaking)
_Set 4 (drop set) : 185: 4 reps (heavy), 155 : 4 reps, 135 :6 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :12 reps
Set 2:95: 7 reps ( heavy)
Set 3: 95: 7 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :105 : 4res, 85 : 4 reps 75: 6 reps_



*Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm*  

Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 30: 11 reps
Set 3: 30: 10 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 40 : 4 reps , 30: 4 reps , 25L 4 reps ( nasty pump)_

Cardio PWO Stair Master 30 min


Notes * I was able to bring the session down to one hour. However Nark a few questions. bro

I feel like im not doing enough.. 

Also since im bulking i feel the need to throw up some serious weight which is obvious but i mean cant increase every lift/rep and set every week? this is what i use to do add poundage every week but my form would go to shit same with my rom. I.E today seated military press was poor. not happy with that. I have this conception since i have to go heavy... i godda keep uping the weight. but i think im bumping it to fast and scaraficing form...

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday November 4h 2006*


AM Cardio : Stationary bike 45 min.

Note * i slept 7.5 hours but it was brutal getting up. I was sooo tired and i passed out earlier last nite to..

Also woke up starving at 2am and When i got home after cardio i was rushing my shower etc. to eat!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday November 5th 2006*  

Rest

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday November 6th ...6:50 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 3 min stationary bike followed with stretching had to cut it short alot of walking to the new gym... Brief story 
Was a little diffrent....

So my gym is one block from my house. I was coming from work on the bus. I rang the bell got off and walked towards the gym. I noticed the 7-11 was closed all the lights were off... hmmm.. so then i walked past the car wash and the lights were off there too. I assumed the power is out for a 5-10 min max happens sometimes iv worked out in the dark before no biggie. So i get to the gym. The sign reads:

If the power is restored by 8pm (it was 6:30 ) we will open if not We will open tuesday.. so i was hmmm thats weird.. So i called my brother to see what happened. Apparently the some transformer blew up it was onthe news and stuff, there was no power since 1pm. So i was like wow... hmm should i wait till 8. What happens if the power is not back.. So i walked back to the bus stop took the bus to the station then boarded the train another 20 min and went to the fancy pants gym ( 2 levels etc) alot of females. My gym is not old but its more of Iron Dungeon... So anyways... I had to pay 15 bucks for a day pass. So as i working out...I someone said excuse me, i looked up... and i see this guy with a sidewalk hair cut.. ( is shaved head with a strip of hair down the middle a mohak) i was like wtf.. it turns out it was some gay local celeberity Shawn Desmond... He wanted to see how many sets i had left.. ... Yea so basically just got home pretty late evening today... 

SIde note.. I met a female bodybuilder in the gym. So that was cool .. But otherwise thas it...

Oh but the workout was nice had some good numbers today.



Squats 
_Warm up_ 135 : 20 reps

set 1: 225 :14 reps
set 2: 270: 10 reps
set 3: 285: 10 reps (heavy)
set 4 Drop set: 304: 4 reps, 270=4, 245=8

Lying Leg Curl ( the stack had no numbers so not sure about the weight)

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4 drop: Whole stack : 4 reps, 4 reps (unkown) , unknown 7 reps, unknown 6 reps


105:6 reps, 90:3 reps, 75:3 reps 60:6 reps

Standing Angled Calf raises Nark.. learned from your thread

Set 1:185 lb :14 reps
Set 2:225: 12 reps
Set 3: 270: 11 reps 
Set 4 drop set: 325: 6 reps , 270: 10 reps

Incline Dumbell Press 

Set 1: 65lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 75: 11 reps easy
Set 3: 85: 5 reps failed
Set 4 drop: 90 : 4 reps 65 : 4 reps, 55: 6 reps ( 90 was easy)
Flat Flies  

Set 1: 35lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 40: 12 reps
Set 3: 50 : 7 reps
Set 4 Drop set: 60 :4 reps, 50 :6 reps, 40 : 7 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1 : 145lb : 14 reps
Set 2: 150 : 10 reps
Set 3: 155 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 175 : 4 reps
Cardio PWO [/U] Stair Master 30 min


End Notes: Session lasted longer because it was a new gym and it took me a while to find weights... that got me angry.. but otherwise great workout... Water reten is up a bit though..

_Great Session!_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday Novmeber 7th 2006...7:40 p.m. Week 2* 

_I had to leave work late so a late session but under 1 hour_ 
*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 3min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 65 :12 reps
set 2: 70: 10 reps
set 3: 75: 7 reps (failure)
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps (assited min), 60: 4 reps (assisted min ) 40 :4 reps

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 75lb:12 reps
Set 2: 85:10reps
Set 3: 95: 8 reps
Set 4 Drop: 105: 4 reps (heavy), 74 : 4 reps, 65 : 6 reps

Wide Chin-Ups

Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 9 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 7 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 7 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 6 reps


Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 140lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 150: 10 reps
Set 3: 170: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 185 : 4 reps, 170: 5 reps, 150: 7 reps

1 Arm Preacher Curls 


Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps (each side)
Set 2: 30: 10 reps
Set 3: 35 : 8 reps (assisted) (heavy)
Set 4 drop: 40 :4 reps (assisted) ,30 :4 reps 25: 6 reps

Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min

_Good Session! but very late_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday November 8th 2006 5:10 am*

_Cardio : Stairmaster 45 min_


Off-day

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday November 8 2006...6:55 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

_Stupid gym made me weight 15 minutes because my membership was expired i told them i have 30% off card at home i will pay tomorrow im in there 6 days a week frig.. So they had to call the owner (she is hot) and she let me go.. anyways_


*Triceps; Chest; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min recumbant bike followed with stretching



Close Grip Bench..  Last week was poor form decreased the weight this week and nailed them with perfect form 

set 1: 125 :12 reps
set 2: 135: 12 reps
set 3: 145: 8 reps
set 4 : 150: 7 reps
set 5 drop: 160: 5 reps, 135 : 7 reps

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 65lb:12 reps
Set 2: 70:8reps
Set 3: 75: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 85: 8 reps (light weight), 60 :4 reps, 50 :4 reps, 40 :5 reps



Incline Flies

Set 1:35 :12 reps
Set 2:40: 10 reps
Set 3: 45: 8 reps 
Set 4 drop: 55: 4 reps , 35:6 reps , 25 : 5 reps


Romanian Deads


Set 1: 170lb: 15 reps
Set 2: 175: 13 reps
Set 3: 190: 10 reps
Set 4 drop: 215 : 4 reps, 205: 5 reps , 185: 6 reps, 135: 4 reps

Leg Press 


Set 1: 630: 15 reps 
Set 2: 680: 12 reps
Set 3: 705 : 10reps 
Set 4 drop: 740 :5 reps , 680:5 reps, 630 : 10 reps



Standing Calf Raises 

Set 1: 500: 15 reps
Set 2 540: 12 reps
Set 3: 560 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 600: 4 reps , 520 : 4 reps, 460: 6 reps , 440: 7 reps



Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min


_Session was intense chest pumps were nasty!_

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday November 10th 2006...6:15 p.m. Week 2*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Back : Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 12 reps
set 2: 10 reps
set 3: 7 reps
set 4:7 reps
Set 5: 6 reps

Seated Cable Rows 

Set 1: 150:12 reps 
Set 2 : 170 :10 reps
Set 3 : 180 : 8 reps

_Set 4 ( drop set) : 210 =4 reps, 165 :4 reps, 150 : 6 reps_ 

Seated Miltary pres  (last week was bad this week decreased weight and excellent form)

Set 1: 105lb:12 reps
Set 2: 110:12reps
Set 3: 120: 10 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 140: 5 reps , 110 : 4 reps, 105 :4 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :12 reps
Set 2:85: 10 reps 
Set 3: 95: 7 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :105 : 4 reps, 85 : 4 reps 75: 4 reps, 65 :4 reps_



Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 20lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 30: 10 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 40 : 4 reps , 25: 4 reps , 20: 4 reps, 15: 4 reps_ 

* arms were sore after back and shoulders nasty pump at the end of the session


Cardio PWO Stair Master 30 min

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday November 11th 2006*

Cardio : Stationary Bike 45 min

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday November 12th 2006 End of week 2*

_REST... ( much needed)_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday November 13th ...6:50 p.m. Week 3*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching 
SIde note.. I met a female bodybuilder in the gym. So that was cool .. But otherwise thas it...


Squats 
_Warm up_ 135 : 20 reps

set 1: 250 :14 reps
set 2: 275: 10 reps
set 3: 295: 10 reps (heavy)
set 4 Drop set: 310: 5 reps, 275:4, 245:8

Lying Leg Curl 
Set 1: 90: 15 reps
Set 2:105: 12 reps
Set 3: 105: 10 reps
Set 4 drop: 115 : 5 reps, 90: 4 reps , 60:9 reps



SeatedCalf raises 

Set 1:100 lb :15 reps
Set 2:120: 12 reps
Set 3: 130: 10 reps 
Set 4 drop set: 150: 6 reps ,130: 4 reps, 120: 4 reps , 100 :5 reps

Incline Dumbell Press 

Set 1: 70lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 75: 10 reps easy
Set 3: 80: 6 reps lightly assited last two
Set 4 drop: 90 : 4 reps 65 : 4 reps, 50: 4 reps, 35:4 reps ( 90 was easy)

Flat Flies  

Set 1: 30lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 40: 10 reps
Set 3: 50 : 8 reps
Set 4 Drop set: 55 :4 reps, 40 :6 reps, 35 : 6 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1 : 135lb : 15 reps
Set 2: 140 : 10 reps
Set 3: 150 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 165 : 6 reps , 135: 4 reps , 105 :5 reps

Decreased weight to focus on form.. ( much better)

Cardio PWO [/U] Stair Master 30 min


End Notes: I kept throwing up in my mouth small amounts after squats... I loved it. I was breathing sooo heavy after squats wow.. 

_DIRTY_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday Novmeber 14th 2006...6:15 p.m. Week 3* 

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5min Stationary bike

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 65 :12 reps
set 2: 70: 10 reps
set 3: 75: 7 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps (unassited min),  60: 4 reps (assisted min ) 50 :4 reps

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 75lb:12 reps
Set 2: 85:10reps
Set 3: 95: 7 reps
Set 4 Drop: 105: 4 reps (heavy), 95 : 4 reps, 85 : 6 reps

Wide Chin-Ups

Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 9 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 8 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 7 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 6 reps


Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 1405b: 12 reps
Set 2: 155: 10 reps
Set 3: 175: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 190 : 4 reps, 175: 4 reps, 155: 6 reps

_Amazing lat pump_  

1 Arm Preacher Curls 

Decreased the weight to really squeeze the buggers
Set 1: 20lb: 12 reps (Easy but 25 gets heavy)
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps 
Set 4 drop: 35 :4 reps ,25 :4 reps 20: 4 reps

Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min

_Good Session! Amazing pumps but disappared after cardio... damn it!_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday November 15th 2006*  

5am 

_Cardio : Stair master : 45 min_

Notes: I'm TIRED as hell. Not SORE where i can move but annoying sore kinda hard to describe.. lats are sore and bugging me ... very fatigued.. 

DAmn you!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday November 23rd 2006...6:35 p.m. Week 4*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*



*Triceps; Chest; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min recumbant bike followed with stretching



Close Grip Bench..  
set 1: 140 :13 reps
set 2: 150: 7 reps ( to fast of a jump)
set 3: 150: 8 reps 
set 4 : 155: 8 reps
set 5 drop: 170: 5 reps, 155 : 3 reps, 135: 4 reps


_Tri's were exhasuted after this... chest suffered_

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 70lb:11 reps
Set 2: 75:9 reps
Set 3: 80: 7 reps 
Set 4 drop: 90: 4 reps (Nark im coming for u), 60 :6 reps, 50 :4 reps, 

Incline Flies

Set 1:40 :12 reps
Set 2:45: 10reps
Set 3: 50: 6 reps 
Set 4 drop: 55: 4 reps , 45:4 reps , 35 : 6 reps


Romanian Deads


Set 1: 2055lb: 14 reps
Set 2: 2155: 12 reps
Set 3: 225: 11 reps
Set 4 230 : 10 reps


Leg Press 


Set 1: 675: 12 reps 
Set 2: 700: 12 reps
Set 3: 720 : 10reps 
Set 4 drop: 770 :5 reps , 675:7 reps, 630 : 7 reps



Standing Calf Raises 

Set 1: 520: 14 reps
Set 2 540: 11 reps
Set 3: 560 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 580: 5 reps , 520 : 4 reps, 500: 4 reps , 460: 4 reps



Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min

_
hmmm thoughts on today session... i dunno cardio is gettin tougher i think cuz im getting fatter lol..._

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday November 17th 2006...6:45 p.m. Week 3*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Back : Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 14 reps
set 2: 8 reps
set 3: 8 reps
set 4:7 reps
Set 5: 6 reps

Seated Cable Rows 

Set 1: 165:12 reps 
Set 2 : 175 :10 reps
Set 3 : 185 : 8 reps

_Set 4 ( drop set) : 210 =5 reps, 180 :4 reps, 150 : 5 reps_ 

Seated Miltary pres  

Set 1: 115lb:12 reps
Set 2: 125:10 reps
Set 3: 135: 10 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 145: 4 reps , 125 : 6 reps, 115 :4 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :12 reps
Set 2:85: 10 reps 
Set 3: 95: 9 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :105 : 4 reps, 85 : 4 reps 75: 4 reps, 65 :4 reps_



Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 20lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 30: 10 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 40 : 4 reps , 30: 4 reps , 20: 5 reps_


Cardio PWO Stair Master 30 min

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday November 18th 2006 Week 3 8:00 am*


_Cardio: 45 min: Stationary bike_

Today my family is throwing "let's me the the in laws" kinda party" so Rice and Tuna for me please..

Oh thanks ^^ big b

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday November 19th 2006 End of Week 3*

Rest... 

Notes : adding a solid 2lb a week failry lean i hope..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday November 6th ...6:45 p.m. Week 4*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching 


Squats 
_Warm up_ 135 : 20 reps

set 1: 275 :12 reps (heavy)
set 2: 280: 11 reps
set 3: 295: 10 reps (heavy)
set 4 Drop set: 315: 4 reps, 275:4, 225:9

Lying Leg Curl 
Set 1: 95: 15 reps
Set 2:100: 12 reps
Set 3: 105: 11 reps
Set 4 drop: 115 : 5 reps, 85: 5 reps , 70:5 reps , 55:5 reps



SeatedCalf raises 

Set 1:100 lb :15 reps
Set 2:110: 12 reps
Set 3: 115: 11 reps 
Set 4 drop set: 145: 4 reps ,135: 4 reps, 115: 4 reps , 100 :6 reps

Incline Dumbell Press 

Set 1: 75lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 80: 8 reps easy
Set 3: 85: 6 reps 
Set 4 drop: 95 : 4 reps. 60 : 4 reps, 50: 4 reps, 40:4 reps (95 was heavy)

Flat Flies  

Set 1: 35lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 40: 12 reps
Set 3: 50 : 8 reps
Set 4 Drop set: 55 :4 reps, 40 :6 reps, 30 : 5 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1 : 125lb : 15 reps
Set 2: 130 : 12 reps
Set 3: 135 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 150 : 5 reps , 135: 5 reps , 120 :5 reps

Decreased weight to focus on form.. held it nice and tight at the bottom

Cardio PWO [/U] Stair Master 30 min


End Notes: Threw up a small amount during my leg curls... 

_
Awesome_

----------


## soccer#3

everything looks good man.. but ur workout days are a lil too long for me. i couldnt do 3 muscle groups in one day.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday Novmeber 21st 2006...6:50 p.m. Week 4* 

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5min Treadmill

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 70 :12 reps
set 2: 75: 8 reps
set 3: 80: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps , 55: 4 reps 40 :4 reps. 25: 4 reps

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 75lb:12 reps
Set 2: 85:10reps
Set 3: 95: 8 reps
Set 4 Drop: 110: 6 reps , 85 : 7 reps

Wide Chin-Ups

Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 8 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 9 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 7 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 8 reps * see notes


Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 155: 10 reps
Set 2: 165: 10 reps
Set 3: 175: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 185 : 4 reps, 165: 4 reps, 155: 5 reps

1 Arm Preacher Curls 


Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 : 10 reps 
Set 3: 35: 8 reps ( heavy)
Set 4 drop: 40 :4 reps ,30 :4 reps 25: 5reps

Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min

NOtes * I live up the street from the gym, so during my rest after the 4th set of pull-ups my brother came to get the house keys from because he forgot them.. here is the convo

Asim : OMG i want to take a pic
Faiz: What the hell?
Asim: you arms your chest....
Faiz * smiles 
Asim: u got veins everywhere FREAK



_Good Session! !_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday November 22nd 2006 Week4*

_Cardio: 5am Stairmaster 45 min_

Notes: Last night was tough i kept dreadding cardio this morning i dont know why. I woke up twice to pee and looked at my alarm clock to see how much time i had left...anyways i got it done it was long and boring.. I took and old Comic book "Calvin and Hobbes" thats the funniest ever very sarcastic humor. but anyways... it was hard and im sleepy!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday November 23rd 2006...6:35 p.m. Week 4*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*



*Triceps; Chest; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min recumbant bike followed with stretching



Close Grip Bench..  
set 1: 140 :13 reps
set 2: 150: 7 reps ( to fast of a jump)
set 3: 150: 8 reps 
set 4 : 155: 8 reps
set 5 drop: 170: 5 reps, 155 : 3 reps, 135: 4 reps


_Tri's were exhasuted after this... chest suffered_

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 70lb:11 reps
Set 2: 75:9 reps
Set 3: 80: 7 reps 
Set 4 drop: 90: 4 reps (Nark im coming for u), 60 :6 reps, 50 :4 reps, 

Incline Flies

Set 1:40 :12 reps
Set 2:45: 10reps
Set 3: 50: 6 reps 
Set 4 drop: 55: 4 reps , 45:4 reps , 35 : 6 reps


Romanian Deads


Set 1: 2055lb: 14 reps
Set 2: 2155: 12 reps
Set 3: 225: 11 reps
Set 4 230 : 10 reps


Leg Press 


Set 1: 675: 12 reps 
Set 2: 700: 12 reps
Set 3: 720 : 10reps 
Set 4 drop: 770 :5 reps , 675:7 reps, 630 : 7 reps



Standing Calf Raises 

Set 1: 520: 14 reps
Set 2 540: 11 reps
Set 3: 560 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 580: 5 reps , 520 : 4 reps, 500: 4 reps , 460: 4 reps



Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min

_
hmmm thoughts on today session... i dunno cardio is gettin tougher i think cuz im getting fatter lol. now i remeber my lower lumbars are KILLING ME from Romanian deads doing leg press was tough lower back was in pain i am thinking to encorporate a belt.. :dunno:.._

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday November 24th 2006...6:15 p.m. Week 4*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Back : Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationart Bike followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 14 reps
set 2: 9 reps
set 3: 7 reps
set 4:7 reps
Set 5: 7 reps

Seated Cable Rows 

Set 1: 175:11 reps 
Set 2 : 180 :10 reps
Set 3 : 190 : 9 reps

_Set 4 ( drop set) : 215 =4 reps, 185 :4 reps, 155 : 6 reps_ 

Seated Miltary pres  

Set 1: 120lb:12 reps
Set 2: 125:12 reps
Set 3: 135: 10 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 145: 6 reps , 115 : 5 reps, 105 :4 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :12 reps
Set 2:85: 11 reps 
Set 3: 95: 9 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :105 : 5 reps, 95 : 4 reps 75: 4 reps_



Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 20lb: 10 reps
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 30: 10 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 40 : 4 reps , 25: 4 reps , 20: 5 reps_


First set was a killer i could barely get 10. arms were pumped like mad... the bis and front delts were going nuts


Cardio PWO Stair Master 30 min

I think i need a belt possibly lower lumbars are hurting badly

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday November 25th 2006 Week 4*

_Cardio 7AM : Stationary Bike : 45 min_


Long day at work today 11- 12pm god damn im tired..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday November 26th End of Week 4*

_
Rest_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday November 27th ...6:35 p.m. Week 5*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching 


Squats 
_Warm up_ 135 : 20 reps

set 1: 280 :13 reps 
set 2: 285: 11 reps
set 3: 295: 11 reps 
set 4 Drop set: 320: 6 reps, 275:5, 225:8 Light Weight

Lying Leg Curl 
Set 1: 95: 13 reps
Set 2:100: 11 reps
Set 3: 105: 10 reps
Set 4 drop: 115 : 4 reps, 85: 4 reps , 70:4 reps , 55:7 reps

hams were fried

SeatedCalf raises 

Set 1:100 lb :14 reps
Set 2:110: 12 reps
Set 3: 115: 10 reps 
Set 4 drop set: 130: 5 reps ,120: 4 reps, 110: 5 reps , 100 :4 reps

Incline Dumbell Press 

Set 1: 80lb: 11reps easy
Set 2: 85: 6 reps 
Set 3: 85: 7 reps 
Set 4 drop: 95 : 4 reps. 60 : 4 reps, 50: 7 reps

Flat Flies  

Set 1: 35lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 40: 12 reps
Set 3: 50 : 6 reps
Set 4 Drop set: 55 :4 reps, 40 :6 reps, 30 : 6 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1 : 130lb : 15 reps
Set 2: 135 : 12 reps
Set 3: 140 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 155 : 5 reps , 125: 5 reps , 110 :5 reps

Decreased weight to focus on form.. held it nice and tight at the bottom

Cardio PWO [/U] Stair Master 30 min


End Notes: Threw up again after squats mmm recycled protein shake mmm... taste good the second time up and down lol... ALso its actuallyt 16 degree nice and warm my shirt went from grey to black .. I had puddle in the squat rack

_
Awesome_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday Novmeber 21st 2006...6:50 p.m. Week 5* 

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5min Treadmill

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 70 :12 reps
set 2: 75: 8 reps
set 3: 80: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps , 55: 4 reps 40 :4 reps. 25: 4 reps

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 75lb:12 reps
Set 2: 85:10reps
Set 3: 95: 8 reps
Set 4 Drop: 110: 6 reps , 85 : 7 reps

Wide Chin-Ups

Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 8 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 9 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 7 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 8 reps * see notes


Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 155: 10 reps
Set 2: 165: 10 reps
Set 3: 175: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 185 : 4 reps, 165: 4 reps, 155: 5 reps

1 Arm Preacher Curls 


Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 : 10 reps 
Set 3: 35: 8 reps ( heavy)
Set 4 drop: 40 :4 reps ,30 :4 reps 25: 5reps

Cardio PWO [/U] Elipitcal 30 min


NOtes * I live up the street from the gym, so during my rest after the 4th set of pull-ups my brother came to get the house keys from because he forgot them.. here is the convo

Asim : OMG i want to take a pic
Faiz: What the hell?
Asim: you arms your chest....
Faiz * smiles 
Asim: u got veins everywhere FREAK


_Good Session! !_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday November 29th 2006 Week 5*

*5:00 AM*

_Cardio: Stair- Master : 45 min_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday November 30th 2006...6:30 p.m. Week 5*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*



*Triceps; Chest; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min recumbant bike followed with stretching



Close Grip Bench..  
set 1: 140 :13 reps
set 2: 145: 11 reps 
set 3: 150: 9 reps 
set 4 : 155: 6 reps
set 5 drop: 175: 5 reps, 155 : 4 reps, 145: 4 reps



Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:10 reps
Set 2: 85:8 reps
Set 3: 90: 7 reps 
Set 4 drop: 100: 4 reps (Nark im coming for u), 65 :4 reps, 50 :6 reps, 

Incline Flies

Set 1:35 :12 reps
Set 2:40: 12reps
Set 3: 50: 8 reps 
Set 4 drop: 55: 4 reps , 35:6 reps , 25 : 6 reps


Romanian Deads


Set 1: 215lb: 15 reps
Set 2: 225: 12 reps
Set 3: 230: 11 reps
Set 4 235 : 8 reps

_*Pain in lower lumbars killed my goal of 10 the pain was terrible i had a belt too.._  


Leg Press 


Set 1: 675: 12 reps 
Set 2: 700: 12 reps
Set 3: 720 : 10reps 
Set 4 drop: 745 :7 reps , 675:7 reps, 630 : 6 reps



Standing Calf Raises 

Set 1: 500: 14 reps
Set 2 540: 12 reps
Set 3: 560 :10 reps
Set 4 drop: 600: 5 reps , 540 : 5 reps, 500: 4 reps , 480: 3 reps



Cardio PWO [/U] Stairmaster30 min

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday December 1 2006...2:30p.m. Week 4*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Back : Biceps*

_GOt to leave work early... yay got time to relax before i work on the weekend.._  

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Recumbant Bike followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 14 reps
set 2: 10 reps
set 3: 8 reps
set 4:8 reps
Set 5: 7 reps

Seated Cable Rows 

Set 1: 165:12 reps 
Set 2 : 180 :11 reps
Set 3 : 195 : 10 reps

_Set 4 ( drop set) : 220 =4 reps, 190 :4 reps, 160 : 7 reps_ 

Seated Miltary pres  

Set 1: 125lb:12 reps
Set 2: 135:12 reps
Set 3: 145: 8 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 155: 5 reps , 135 : 5 reps, 125 :5 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :12 reps
Set 2:85: 12 reps 
Set 3: 95: 8 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :115 : 4 reps, 85 : 5 reps 75: 4 reps_



Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps
Set 2: 30: 8 reps
Set 3: 30: 8 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 40 : 4 reps , 30: 4 reps , 25: 54 reps_



Cardio PWO Elpitcal 30 min

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday December 2nd 2006 Week 5*

7AM

_Cardio: 45 Min: Stationary Bike_

off to work..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 3rd 2006 End of week 5*
_
Rest_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday December 4th...6:35 p.m. Week 6*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching 


Squats 
_Warm up_ 135 : 20 reps

set 1: 285 :14 reps 
set 2: 295: 11 reps
set 3: 300: 12 reps 
set 4 Drop set: 325: 6 reps, 275:6, 225:10 Light Weight

Lying Leg Curl 
Set 1: 90: 13 reps
Set 2:95: 11 reps
Set 3: 100: 13 reps
Set 4 drop: 115 : 4 reps, 100: 6 reps , 70:10 reps


SeatedCalf raises 

Set 1:100 lb :15 reps
Set 2:110: 12 reps
Set 3: 120: 10 reps 
Set 4 drop set: 135: 5 reps ,125: 5 reps, 120:5 reps, 115: 4 reps 

Incline Dumbell Press 

Set 1: 75lb: 12reps easy
Set 2: 80: 8 reps 
Set 3: 85: 8 reps 
Set 4 drop: 95 : 4 reps. 60 : 4 reps, 50: 3 reps, 40: 4 reps

Flat Flies  

Set 1: 35lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 40: 12 reps
Set 3: 50 : 8 reps
Set 4 Drop set: 55 :4 reps, 40 :6 reps, 35 : 5 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1 : 130lb : 15 reps
Set 2: 135 : 12 reps
Set 3: 140 :11 reps
Set 4 drop: 155 : 6 reps , 125: 6 reps , 110 :6 reps



Cardio PWO [/U] Stair Master 30 min


End Notes: Threw up again! once during squats, once in my rest in hamstring curls, once acutally during my set on the seat and once during calves.. they were small but nasty

_
Awesome_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday December 5th 2006...6:30 p.m. Week 6* 

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5min Recumbant Bike

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 70 :12 reps
set 2: 75: 8 reps
set 3: 75: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps , 55: 4 reps 40 :4 reps. 

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 75lb:13 reps
Set 2: 85:9reps
Set 3: 95: 7 reps * failure
Set 4 Drop: 115: 4 reps , 85 : 6 reps , 75: 4 reps

Wide Chin-Ups

Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 8 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 9 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 7 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 8 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 165: 10 reps
Set 2: 170: 8 reps
Set 3: 180: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 185 : 5 reps, 165: 4 reps, 155: 5 reps

1 Arm Preacher Curls 


Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps 
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps 
Set 4 drop: 35 :4 reps ,25 :5 reps 20: 6 reps

Cardio PWO [/U] Stairmaster 30 min


_Good Session! !_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday December 6th 2006 week 6* 
_
5:15 AM

Caridio: Stairmaster:45 Min_

----------


## *Narkissos*

Bout damned time you moved this over here so i can keep an eye on you.

How many lbs are you up so far lil bro?

Lemme know when you're over the first 10 lb bracket so we can increase your food intake.

Ready for phase 2?  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday December 7 2006...6:30 p.m. Week 6*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*



*Triceps; Chest; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min stationary bike followed with stretching



Close Grip Bench..  
set 1: 140 :12 reps
set 2: 145: 12 reps 
set 3: 155: 9 reps 
set 4 : 160: 7 reps
set 5 drop: 165: 4 reps, 155 : 3 reps, 135: 4 reps, 115:6 reps


Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:10 reps
Set 2: 85:6 reps *failure
Set 3: 90: 7 reps * failure
Set 4 drop: 95: 4 reps (Nark im coming for u), 65 :4 reps, 55 :4 reps, 40: 4 reps 

Incline Flies

Set 1:35 :12 reps
Set 2:40: 12 reps
Set 3:45: 10 reps 
Set 4 drop: 50: 4 reps , 40:4 reps , 30 : 4 reps, 25: 4 reps

Romanian Deads

_Tried straps for the same time bastards are hard to tie/strap_
Set 1: 215lb: 13 reps
Set 2: 225: 10 reps * straps got messed
Set 3: 230: 11 reps
Set 4 230 : 10 reps

_*Pain in lower lumbars killed_  


Leg Press 


Set 1: 630: 12 reps 
Set 2: 675: 12 reps
Set 3: 720 : 10reps 
Set 4 drop: 745 :7 reps , 675:7 reps, 630 : 4 reps


Standing Calf Raises 

Set 1: 520: 13 reps
Set 2 540: 10 reps
Set 3: 560 :11 reps
Set 4 drop: 580: 7 reps , 500: 7 reps , 480: 5 reps



Cardio PWO Stairmaster30 min

* I dunno something wasn't feeling right no energy today i dont no why..

----------


## JohnboyF

> Bout damned time you moved this over here so i can keep an eye on you.
> 
> How many lbs are you up so far lil bro?
> 
> Lemme know when you're over the *first 10 lb bracket so we can increase* your food intake.
> 
> Ready for phase 2?



I like those words.... to be honest with you, my walk to the gym today. i was dreading monday start of hell...

5 sets of squats... lying leg curls super setted with stiff legged ...  :Chairshot:  

i'm dead....

----------


## *Narkissos*

pfft.. you seem pretty damned alive to me.


What are you doing up anyway? Don't you have a.m. cardio @5a.m.?  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

> pfft.. you seem pretty damned alive to me.
> 
> 
> What are you doing up anyway? Don't you have a.m. cardio @5a.m.?



LOL naw man.. are u forgetting alreaedy or are u pulling and _____ and not reading my thread.....


p.s sunday pre cardio i will WHEY * my self 

pun intended!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> LOL naw man.. are u forgetting alreaedy or are u pulling and _____ and not reading my thread.....
> 
> 
> p.s sunday pre cardio i will WHEY * my self 
> 
> pun intended!!


 :LOL:  

No forgetting on my part... I'm trying to force your ass to go to bed early for a change. (Not that i can talk..cus i don't sleep)

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looking good overall by the way.

You're still making arbitrary increases on multijoint exercises like RDLs.. which i've chatised you about before.

You're thicker in the newer pics.. When're you gonna put them up by the way?

All in all you're on track  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Looking good overall by the way.
> 
> *You're still making arbitrary increases on multijoint exercises like RDLs.. which i've chatised you about before.*
> 
> You're thicker in the newer pics.. When're you gonna put them up by the way?
> 
> All in all you're on track


So the arbitarary increases.. i should do the same weight throughout for multijoint excercises?

New pics sunday or saturday hopefully.... Post cardio i think i will take my phone to the gym and snap shots.. No one is usually there sat morning.. if not i will do it sunday..

----------


## *Narkissos*

Use the first set (the 'warm-up') to gauge the rest of the work-out.. Don't baby step tru it.

You'll only end up exhausting yourself... as opposed to being productive.

If you're warm.. why play around?

I'll get you in detail on msn.. I think you need to save our convos tho. I've gone over this before

----------


## WidowMaker

This is a really great journal Faiz.
Found you again. hehehe.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good journal mate. You did some serious posting yesterday!! Pics look great man.

----------


## JohnboyF

> This is a really great journal Faiz.
> Found you again. hehehe.



Hey widow thanks for the help btw with the stretches bro...  :Thumps Up: 

i was up in the air where to to bring my journal too...

----------


## JohnboyF

> good journal mate. You did some serious posting yesterday!! Pics look great man.


Thanks Beast, i think i will take pics this weekend end of phase 1 (6 weeks)

The log was on another board, i realized wtf .. the board was dead and ghey so i moved it where ppl actually view it... 

Thanks again

----------


## *Narkissos*

Dead and ghey  :LOL:  

Well 'dead' is gonna describe you when phase 2 starts.

Tell your friends and family you love them  :Smilie:

----------


## WidowMaker

> Hey widow thanks for the help btw with the stretches bro... 
> 
> i was up in the air where to to bring my journal too...


anytime you need my don't hesitate to ask, bro.

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday December 8th 2006...6:40p.m. Week 4*

*Phase 1: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Back : Biceps*

_ had a meeting at 4. was supposed to eat meal 4 at this time so meal 4 was pushed to 5. ANd preworkout shake was removed and will be subbed with real food tonight. ._  

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 15 reps
set 2: 9 reps
set 3: 7 reps
set 4:8 reps
Set 5: 6 reps

Seated Cable Rows 

Set 1: 175:11 reps 
Set 2 : 180 :9 reps
Set 3 : 190 : 10 reps

_Set 4 ( drop set) : 220 =4 reps, 190 :4 reps, 160 : 7 reps_ 

Seated Miltary pres  

Set 1: 130lb:12 reps
Set 2: 135:10 reps
Set 3: 145: 8 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 150: 4 reps , 135 : 4 reps, 125 :4 reps, 115:4 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :14 reps
Set 2:85: 10 reps 
Set 3: 95: 8 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :115 : 5 reps, 85 : 5 reps 75: 4 reps_



Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 30: 8 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 40 : 4 reps , 25: 4 reps , 20: 4 reps, 15:4 reps_



Cardio PWO Elpitcal 30 min

_I really need to learn how to tie/use my straps...also i didnt have anyone to shout " Own that bitch"_

----------


## mark_newcastle

nice journal man, some good poundages there, keep it up!!

----------


## JohnboyF

> nice journal man, some good poundages there, keep it up!!


Thanks bro  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> _I really need to learn how to tie/use my straps..._


Wrap the straps in the opposite direction to your grip.

i.e. If you use an underhand grip.. you wrap the straps overhand. To tighten, curl your palms toward your forearms... like revving a motorcyle.




> _also i didnt have anyone to shout " Own that bitch"_


  :LOL:  

Bastard

I forgot to add the rest of the dialogue to the log.

I told her.. "when you increase your weight..then you can talk to me like that"  :LOL:  

Then she added a comment i can't post here lol.

I love that woman.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday December 9th 2006 Week 6*

Phase 1...
8:00 AM

_Cardio :45 min :Stationary Bike_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Comparison Pics*


*week 3* 






*week 6* 








*Week 3* 




*vs Week 6* 




Comments are welcome.. posing needs work but im learning.. Thanks *Nark*....

ACne is being treated slowly....

----------


## JohnboyF

Week 6

*Back double biceps*


*Front Double biceps*




Shot 'o the wheels  :Big Grin:

----------


## Triple X

Fez, looking really good man. For you stats you move some big weight. You obviously have a lot of determination and dedication man. I have a lot of respect for you bro. Keep up the good work

----------


## JohnboyF

> Fez, looking really good man. For you stats you move some big weight. You obviously have a lot of determination and dedication man. I have a lot of respect for you bro. Keep up the good work


Thanks bro....means alot...

----------


## guest589745

Lookin ripped man, keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

We're up just over 10 lbs over these 6 weeks.

I must say i'm proud of you.

Imma make some adjustments tonight to maintain this process... 10 more lbs at least over the next 6 weeks.

Then we'll back peddle during phase 3.

Holla :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

> We're up just over 10 lbs over these 6 weeks.
> 
> I must say i'm proud of you.
> 
> Imma make some adjustments tonight to maintain this process... 10 more lbs at least over the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Then we'll back peddle during phase 3.
> 
> Holla



Yo man. right back at you! (about time u posted  :LOL: )

----------


## *Narkissos*

And it's about time you change that damned avvie

That's you 10 lbs ago  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 10th 2006* 

_Rest_

*End of phase 1*

Tomorrow .... entrance to hell...

----------


## guest589745

Are you (staying) natural faiz ?

I have no idea how old you are either but good job anyway.

----------


## Prada

Nice log Fez, you got a good lean frame to be able to put good size on. Good luck and keep persevering

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Tomorrow .... entrance to hell...


 
 :Evil2:  

Signed: The Devil

----------


## Random

Freakin great work Faiz! 

CD

----------


## JohnboyF

Hey Captain...

Thanks man....... Means alot bro.. Your pics (updated are looking crazy swole)

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday December 11th 2006 6:45pm Week 1*

*Phase 2: 6 weeks*

*Legs : Chest : Tricep* 

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Had to get oriented with the new gym

Squats

Set 1 : 295 : 10 reps
Set 2 : 295: 11 reps
Set 3 : 295 : 10 reps
Set 4 : 305 : 10 reps
Set 5 : 320 : 5 reps , 275: 5 reps 225: 8 reps

_I started sweating here pretty much it seemed as if i did 30 min of cardio i was dripping
_

Lyring Leg Curls Super Seted with Stiff Legged Deads

_forgot my belt so i had to make sure i had perfect form_ 

Lying LC Set 1: 90 : 15 Reps SLD Set 1 : 135 : 10 reps
Lying LC Set 2: 100 :12 Reps SLD Set 1 : 155 : 10 reps
Lying LC Set 3: 105 : 10 Reps SLD Set 1 : 155 : 10 reps

Lying LC :Set 4 : 120 : 4 reps, 110: 4 reps, 90 : 4 reps, 75: 5 reps
SLD :Set 4: 185: 4 reps, 155: 5 reps , 135: 6 reps

_ At this point i wanted to quit my back was hurting soo bad... i was sweating like a whore in church...and i had ways to go._

Seated Calf Raises

Set 1: 100: 15 reps
Set 2: 110 : 11 reps
Set 3: 120 : 11 reps
Set 4 : 130 : 9 reps , 120 : 4 reps , 110 : 7 reps

Incline DB Press

_Body was fatigued here...minor nose bleed too_ 

Set 1 : 75 : 12 reps
Set 2 : 80 : 8 reps
Set 3 : 85 : 8 reps
Set 4 : 90 : 4 reps , 60 : 4 reps, 50 : 4 reps , 45 : 4 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press

_Have not done this excercise in about 6 months i was surprised with my number actually : thumbsup:_ 

Set 1: 135 : 12 reps
Set 2: 155: 10 reps
Set 3: 175 : 8 reps
Set 4: 195 : 5 reps , 155 : 5 reps : 135: 4 reps

Flat Flies

Set 1: 35 : 12 reps
Set 2: 40 : 10 reps
Set 3: 45 : 10 reps
Set 4 : 50 : 4 reps, 45: 4 reps, 35 : 6 reps

_Chest was gone through triceps were fatigued_

Tricep Press down

Set 1: 130 : 13 reps
Set 2: 135 : 10 reps
Set 3: 140 : 12 reps
Set 4: 150 : 6 reps , 120: 4 reps, 110 : 7 reps

Tricep over head extension
_Tried to keep elbows in as much as possible_

Set 1: 30 : 12 reps
Set 2: 45 : 10 reps
Set 3: 50 : 8 reps
Set 4 : 60: 4 reps, 40: 4 reps, 35 : 4 reps, 25: 4 reps


_Tri's were pumped. i was exhausted... brutal session i noticed leg day esp squat day takes longer then normal.... GOD DAMN... i was pumping in the change room like no tomorrow... finally i got OWNED_

----------


## jk486994

great thread fez..
just wondering if you have a diet for bulking you can p.m me.

just curious what are your measurements (arm's, chest, etc.) 

Thanks!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> great thread fez..
> just wondering if you have a diet for bulking you can p.m me.


He does have a diet... but he's not allowed to share.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday December 12th 2006...6:45 p.m. Week 6* 

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bike

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 70 :10 reps
set 2: 75: 9 reps
set 3: 75: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps , 50: 5 reps 40 :4 reps. 

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 75lb:13 reps
Set 2: 85: 10 reps
Set 3: 95: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 120: 4 reps , 85 : 10 

_Rear Delts where done... god how did i do Bent Lateral Raises... I did em though_ 

Bent Lateral Raises
Set 1: 25 : 10 reps
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 :10 reps
Set 4 : 35 : 5 20: 5 , 15: 5 rpes


Wide Chin-Ups
_Went in to these right away_
Set 1:Body weight : 9 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 10 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 7 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 6 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 6 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 155: 10 reps
Set 2: 175: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 195 : 4 reps, 175: 4 reps, 135: 7 reps


Narrow Cable Row

Set 1: 180:11 reps
Set 2: 185 : 8 reps
Set 3: 195 : 8 reps
Set4: 215 : 4 reps , 190: 4 reps 170: 4 reps

Barbell Curls

Set 1 : 65 : 10 reps ( arms were fried)
Set 2: 65 : 10 reps
Set 3: 75 : 4 reps , 55: 4 reps , 35 : 5 reps


1 Arm Preacher Curls 

Set 1: 25lb: 8 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 30 : 4 reps , 25 : 4 reps , 20 : 5 reps

_Good Session! arms were soo pumped i could barely take my t off..
! Had a good pre-workout convo too so no stimulants for me.... _

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday December 13 2006 Phase 2*


_REST_

So sore, so tired... help me..  :LOL:

----------


## 2.minutes

nice job bro ,keep it up  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Stop bitching.. you got 5 weeks to go  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

about freaking time!

----------


## chest6

how long are your sessions? 

I see stuff like Legs, back, and shoulders and it scares me.. :Frown:

----------


## JohnboyF

> how long are your sessions? 
> 
> I see stuff like Legs, back, and shoulders and it scares me..



Legs take a bit longer 1:15 trying to get down to 1....

Back day is 1 hour

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday December 14 2006...6:40 p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*



* Chest; Triceps; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching
Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:11 reps
Set 2: 85:9 reps 
Set 3: 85: 6 reps * failure
Set 4 drop: 95: 5 reps (Nark im coming for u), 50 :6 reps, 40: 4 reps 

Incline Flies

Set 1:35 :12 reps
Set 2:45: 10 reps
Set 3:50: 6 reps 
Set 4 drop: 55: 5 reps , 40:5 reps , 35 : 5 reps

DB pulll over elbows in

Set 1: 35 : 12 reps
Set 2: 40 : 12 reps
Set 3: 45: 12 reps
Set 4: 60 : 7 reps . 40 : 8 reps

_At this point triceps were hurting/badly i didn not no i would do so poorly on dips_

 Dips  
set 1: **Y W :11 reps
set 2: **Y W: 8 reps 
set 3: 15: 8 reps 
set 4 : 20lb: 4 reps, **Y W: 8 reps 
_owned_

Tricep Pressdowns

Set 1: 130: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 : 10 reps
Set 3: 135 : 10 reps
Set 4 : 40 : 4 , 130:4 reps, 115: 5 reps 

_owned x2 triceps were done_ 



Leg Curls

_The machine doesn't have numbers so i counted total plates/stack w/e u wanna call it_

Set 1: 13: 15 reps
Set 2: 14: 12 reps 
Set 3: 15: 10 reps
Set 4: 17 : 4 reps, 15 : 4 reps, 14: 4 reps, 12:5 reps


Leg Press 

_Diffrent machine i think it was heavier it looks like nark machine_
Set 1: 630: 12 reps 
Set 2: 675: 10 reps
Set 3: 720 : 10reps 
Set 4 drop: 770 :6 reps , 675:6 reps, 630 : 8 reps


Hack Squats

_Ass to Calves ouch_

Set 1: 140: 12 reps
Set 2 160: 12 reps
Set 3: 160 :12 reps
Set 4 drop: 190: 11 reps , 140: 8 reps 
_Next week im going to start at 190 really squeezed them here..._

Seated Calf-Raises

Set 1: 100 : 15 reps
Set 2: 100: 12 reps
Set 3: 120: 10 reps
Set 4: 130 : 6 , 120: 4 reps , 110: 4 reps, 95 : 5 reps


_* Nark... questions...

I have noticed on my 3-4th excercises my tri's were gone and in general some of my lift poundage have decreased..... I'm assuming because of the new volume? 

I belive im looking a little smoother as well...

Had another question but dont remember what it was.... i will holla later...

Other than that ... awesome session_

----------


## IBdmfkr

Just looking at the last post.. what the hell are you doing Chest/Tri's and Legs on the same day for?

Doesn't even make sense.

To the routine:
Incline Flies? Change to presses to move more weight to utilize/recruit more muscle fibers for growth. Then finish it with say PecDec or something similar. Proper form on incline is imperative, otherwise you'll end up working anterior delts and fail to build your upper chest like most ppl make the mistake of doing.

Legs need their own day, it's that simple.

(Faiz, just check out pics on page 2, looking GREAT, big changes)
Stick to what you're doing, obviously whatever Nark has you doing is working so don't let anyone tell you different).
Stick with one person and run with it, if you listen to too many ppl it can really make it impossible to make gains because you'll constantly be changing things around.
C really knows his stuff, so I'd have faith in what he's telling you.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Faiz, just check out pics on page 2, looking GREAT, big changes
> Stick to what you're doing, obviously whatever Nark has you doing is working so don't let anyone tell you different.
> Stick with one person and run with it, if you listen to too many ppl it can really make it impossible to make gains because you'll constantly be changing things around.
> C really knows his stuff, so I'd have faith in what he's telling you.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Big D.

And he has made some serious muscle gains... Everyweek he's been putting on 2 lbs and getting harder.

I chose not to explain what we were doing on the open forum.. but i'll give you a run down.

When i started bodybuilding 9 years ago i tried a lot of things.

The coach i eventually progressed to told me this: "Everything works in bodybuilding.. but nothing works indefinately".

Without going into too much detail, what we're doing constitutes:

Deload; borderline progressive over-training; followed by a deload...and a maintenance phase.

In a cyclic fashion.

6 weeks is the upper limit after which gains, due to a shock technique, cease.

The way the cycles are layed out they force an adaptive response at base... and progressively.

As alluded to above, progress is not indefinate so a deload will be incorporated at the peak of the adaptive curve.. followed by a maintenance phase.

Then we re-assess and switch gears again. We'll probably use this technique only once this year.

At the rate we're going though, Faiz will add 20 lbs of muscle from this shock... He's added 13 so far.

My training partner, another one of my projects, is up 37 lbs thus far.

That's the basics... You personally can hit me up for more on it.

Nark

----------


## JohnboyF

> Just looking at the last post.. what the hell are you doing Chest/Tri's and Legs on the same day for?
> 
> Doesn't even make sense.
> 
> To the routine:
> Incline Flies? Change to presses to move more weight to utilize/recruit more muscle fibers for growth. Then finish it with say PecDec or something similar. Proper form on incline is imperative, otherwise you'll end up working anterior delts and fail to build your upper chest like most ppl make the mistake of doing.
> 
> Legs need their own day, it's that simple.
> 
> ...


I** thanks man it means alot coming from someone like..I was acutally reflecting on ur your comments as i walked to the gym.. great stuff bro 

Thank you..

Nark.. u' da milkman...  :7up:

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday December 15th 2006...7:00p.m. Week 1*

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Biceps*



Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 12 reps
set 2: 8 reps
set 3: 8 reps
set 4:8 reps
Set 5: 7 reps

T-bar Row 
_Made my own torso parrelled to the floor_

Set 1:115:11 reps 
Set 2:150 11 reps
Set 3: 170:8 reps

_Set 4 ( drop set) : 180 =4 reps, 150 :4 reps, 125 : 4 reps , 115: 4 reps_ 

1 arm DB row 
Set 1: 70: 12 reps
Set 2: 80: 11 reps
Set 3: 85: 8 reps
Set 4 : 95 : 6 reps , 70 : 8 reps

Seated Miltary press  

Set 1: 125lb:12 reps
Set 2: 135:10 reps
Set 3: 150: 8 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 155: 4 reps , 135 : 4 reps, 115:4 reps_


Upright Rows

Set 1:75 :13 reps
Set 2:85: 12 reps 
Set 3: 95: 10reps 
_Set 4 drop set :125 : 4 reps, 85 : 10 reps_ 

DB Shrugs

_Feet planted no cheating_
Set 1: 65:12 reps
Set 2: 65:12 reps
Set 3: 70: 10 reps
Set 4: 95: 4 reps , 65: 8 reps, 40: 4 reps

Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps
Set 2: 30: 8 reps
Set 3: 30: 10 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 35 : 4 reps , 25: 4 reps , 20: 4 reps, 10:6 reps_




[I]Awesine session.... I]

----------


## IBdmfkr

Whats your split look like? (Days you workout and what bodyparts)

----------


## JohnboyF

Monday Legs/Chest/Tri's

Tues Shoulders/Back/Bi

Wed OFF

THurs CHest/tri/legs

Friday Back/shoulder/bi's

Sat- Sun Off

----------


## IBdmfkr

You don't feel as if your Chest/Tri workout affect your Shoulder routine on the following day or cause you to be over training or simply holding back your shoulder development from unintentionally training shoulders the day before?

Also you only take 2days in between your leg routines, are you hitting the same exact movements each day, if so do you feel as if this is leading to over training or possibly cause an injury?

Just curious.

----------


## JohnboyF

> You don't feel as if your Chest/Tri workout affect your Shoulder routine on the following day or cause you to be over training or simply holding back your shoulder development from unintentionally training shoulders the day before?


To be honest no i dont think so . Becuase compared to other routines i'm not really doing "full day's chest routine" i.e 4-5 excersices or maybe more.. just my .2 




> Also you only take 2days in between your leg routines, are you hitting the same exact movements each day, if so do you feel as if this is leading to over training or possibly cause an injury?


THe excercies are diffrent but core movements stay the same... not sure about overtraining though.... still trying to learn my body. to be honest :Hmmmm:

----------


## IBdmfkr

I only do 4-6sets for chest once every 6days, it's the intensity and progressively overloading the muscle week after week that counts not the number of sets that are preformed..
Anyhow just giving you another point of view and another perspective to look at. Let us know how you're coming along.

----------


## JohnboyF

I do appreciate ib, really do but as u stated i got stick with it and run with it.. and so far i feel im doing well..

----------


## IBdmfkr

Keep the log going, interested to see how it turns out.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday December 16th 2006 Phase 2*

_Rest_


Side note* 

Have a work christmas party to attend this evening i really don't want to cheat at all. I ordered the salmon so we will see what happens.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Eat Faiz.

Review your diet outline...and make food choices that fall with in your guesstimate.

----------


## JohnboyF

Just got back.....

The menu was as follow

1st Bread ( passed)
2nd soup ( ate the veggies)
3rd plate of pasta ( PASSED)
4 Salad ( ate it)
5) Salmon and Potatoes ( about 140-170 grams ) and veggies ( ate this as it's in my diet anyways)
6) desser small piece

Feel guilty actually... 



I think i did well.. only 3 carb meals today.. but eating a 2xpro/fat meal right now

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 17th 2006 Phase 2*

_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Just got back.....
> 
> The menu was as follow
> 
> 1st Bread ( passed)
> 2nd soup ( ate the veggies)
> 3rd plate of pasta ( PASSED)
> 4 Salad ( ate it)
> 5) Salmon and Potatoes ( about 140-170 grams ) and veggies ( ate this as it's in my diet anyways)
> ...


*yawns*

I just got back in from my girl's company dinner.

Dress code: Elegant.

First course: soup [bread served on side]: pass *boring*

I combined the other 2 courses into one huge plate lol (rice and peas; steamed fish; baked ham; baked pork; jerk pork; veggies... that's alli can remember right now)... and washed it down with a diet coke  :LOL:  

Then for desert i had a load of assorted chocolates.. wasn't in a cake/ice-cream (or whatever they served) mood.

I know my next training session will be awesome.

Tonight's meal has me pumped to the gills.. vascularity running down my forearms.

Don't you wish you hadn't passed on the bread?  :Big Grin: 

 :1laugh:  

j/k

holla

----------


## JohnboyF

LOL........


*crys at my breakfast*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*eats more chocolate*

Honestly man.. i'm proud of you.

Your anal mindset may be better applied during your contest prep though.. You know i've said this from the beginning.

Lemme know if the volume gets too much for you and we'll backpeddle immediately back to a more 'sane' approach. I think the first phase was ultimately, and impressively, effective... so lemme know

btw: YGPM

----------


## JohnboyF

I check the pm... both lol...

One F**ing lol....

i dunno bro, im hella sore back arms etc.. but i like it i mean its a complete change from what i have Ever done. A complete shock. I think i can handle it. I mean now it's challenge to a next level ya know?

----------


## *Narkissos*

you can't "think" you've gotta know.

If it becomes too hard lemme know asap  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

I just don't want to quit.. or feel like i couldn't handle it...

----------


## chest6

"pumped to the gills"

 :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday December 18th 2006 6:45pm Week 2*

*Phase 2: 6 weeks*

*Legs : Chest : Triceps* 

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Staitionary Bike followed with stretching



Squats

Set 1 : 295 : 10 reps
Set 2 : 295: 10 reps
Set 3 : 295 : 10 reps
Set 4 : 295 : 10 reps
Set 5 : 325 : 5 reps , 275: 7 reps 225: 8 reps

_Puddles of sweat and had to catch my breath_ 

Lyring Leg Curls Super Seted with Stiff Legged Deads
the LLC machine does not have weight numbers so i am listing plates

Lying LC Set 1: 14 : 13 Reps SLD Set 1 : 185 : 10 reps

_Decreased the SLD weight back was killing me_
Lying LC Set 2: 15:10 Reps SLD Set 2 : 135 : 10 reps
Lying LC Set 3: 16 : 10 Reps SLD Set 3 : 135 : 10 reps

Lying LC :Set 4 : 17 : 5 reps, 15: 5 reps, 14 : 5 reps, 12: 5 reps
SLD :Set 4: 185: 10 reps, 135: 6 reps


Seated Calf Raises

Set 1: 100: 15 reps
Set 2: 110 : 12 reps
Set 3: 120 : 110 reps
Set 4 : 130 : 7 reps , 120 : 4 reps , 110 : 4 reps, 100: 5 reps

Incline DB Press


Set 1 : 80 : 12 reps
Set 2 : 80 : 10 reps
Set 3 : 85 : 6 reps
Set 4 : 90 : 4 reps , 55 : 6 reps, 40 : 6 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press

Set 1: 185 : 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 9 reps
Set 3: 185 : 9 reps
Set 4: 205 : 5 reps , 185 : 4 reps : 135: 5 reps

Flat Flies

Set 1: 35 : 14 reps
Set 2: 40 : 12 reps
Set 3: 50 : 6 reps
Set 4: 55: 4 reps, 40: 5 reps, 30 : 6 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1: 135 : 12 reps
Set 2: 135 : 12 reps
Set 3: 140 : 10 reps
Set 4: 155 : 4 reps , 125: 6 reps, 110 : 5 reps

Tricep over head extensionSet 1: 30 : 12 reps

Set 1: 45 :10 reps
Set 2: 45 :10 reps
Set 3: 50 : 8 reps
60: 6 reps, 50: 4 reps, 30 : 5 reps


_Tri's were pumped. Looked damn good actually.. THe session was LONG and brutal.. well over 1 hour.Also after inclines my right elbow part of the arm top and bottom were hurting as if i pulled somehing. The incline bench was messed up as i was bringing the db up first set my right hand gave out and swung to the ground so i assume it was b/c of this.._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday December 19th 2006...6:45 p.m. Week 2* 

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 75 :10 reps
set 2: 75: 7 reps * shoulders gave out decreased weight
set 3: 70: 10 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps , 55: 4 reps 45 :4 reps 

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 85lb:12 reps
Set 2: 95: 9 reps
Set 3: 95: 10 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 125: 4 reps , 85 : 11 


Bent Lateral Raises
Set 1: 25 : 12 reps
Set 2: 25: 11 reps
Set 3: 25 :10 reps
Set 4 : 35 : 6 20: 6 , 15: 4 reps


Wide Chin-Ups
_Went in to these right away_
Set 1:Body weight :11 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 7 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 9 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 8 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 7 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 175: 10 reps
Set 2: 175: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 9 reps
Set 4 drop: 195 : 4 reps, 175: 5 reps, 135: 5 reps


Narrow Cable Row

Set 1: 195:10 reps
Set 2: 195 : 8 reps
Set 3: 205 : 8 reps
Set4: 215 : 4 reps , 185: 4 reps 135: 4 reps

Barbell Curls

Set 1 : 65 : 10 reps ( arms were fried)
Set 2: 65 : 8 reps* rest pause + 2
Set 3: 75 : 4 reps , 55: 4 reps , 35 : 4 reps


1 Arm Preacher Curls 

Set 1: 25lb: 9 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 35 :4 reps , 25 : 4 reps , 20 : 4 reps

_Good Session! arms were soo pumped i could barely take my t off..
still cant get it down to 1 hour_ 

Nark... can i encorpate a pre-work out stimulant?

----------


## WidowMaker

Faiz you freak!!! LOL.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Yes.

And please check your equipment prior to use.. so as to avoid injury.

What if, with the dumbbell falling, you had ripped the muscle clean from its insertion on your clavicle?

 :No No:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Faiz you freak!!! LOL.



lol widow whats up brother... im serious i tried to take my Vit C post workout i could get my arms up almost dropped the pill...  :LOL:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Injuries will end a career and/or set you back years in your training.. be more careful.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Injuries will end a career and/or set you back years in your training.. be more careful.


Thanks,

This was the thing.. the incline bench was adjusted but between the portion where ur but goes and back there was a larger than normal gap ( could have been a diffrent style) but any how when i propped the wieghts on my knees to get'm up my butt kinda dropped into the larger gap thus messing up my arm's poistion.. but i will be more careful next time..

Also nark, i**, widow ( saw u reading right now) 

when i make my own tbar with a bar the back end of the bar was lifting off the ground...? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Columbus

> Thanks,
> 
> This was the thing.. the incline bench was adjusted but between the portion where ur but goes and back there was a larger than normal gap ( could have been a diffrent style) but any how when i propped the wieghts on my knees to get'm up my butt kinda dropped into the larger gap thus messing up my arm's poistion.. but i will be more careful next time..
> 
> Also nark, i**, widow ( saw u reading right now) 
> 
> when i make my own tbar with a bar the back end of the bar was lifting off the ground...?


either prop it in the corner of the gym (best solution) or slap a 100lb dbell over the end and make it sort of a pivot, swivel...

----------


## Columbus

set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps 

some good ass weight man....damn!

----------


## JohnboyF

> set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps 
> 
> some good ass weight man....damn!


Thanks man...  :7up: 

ahhh i kept the bar straight i think. dont remeber iwas in squat rack though... hmm i will keep it on angle though on thursday..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday December 20th 2006 Phase 2 :Week 2* 

_Rest_

Notes not as tired as last week... think my body is learning who knows...i hope so..

----------


## Columbus

hows the diet? Cheating at all? Just high clean cals? No cardio right? Doing well bro! Im taking tomorrow off....I need it!

----------


## JohnboyF

> hows the diet? Cheating at all? Just high clean cals? No cardio right? Doing well bro! Im taking tomorrow off....I need it!


No cardio for this phase..

Cheating nope... way toooo anal i might cheat by drinking an extra diet soda so i move 1 can to 2 cans sssshhhhh ... or chew two pieces of gum in day instead of one during my workout only ... but thats just me.. 

Cals are cycled i.e Training v.s Non Training but ratios i.e carbs,fat pro %'s are the same

----------


## *Narkissos*

> when i make my own tbar with a bar the back end of the bar was lifting off the ground...?


Faiz you're letting me down.. You're expected to remember the content of our discussions.. Cus i did explain this to you in detail.

The short story:

Either ask a guy at the gym to put his toe on the end of the bar.. or get a 120-140 lbs dumbbell (plated loaded with preference so that the differential between the floor and the bar of the dumbbell is more than it would be for a smaller dumbbell... allowing you more room to manuvere the bar).. and place the dumbbell on the non-weighted end of the bar to hold it in place

Also... 'sit back' while rowing.. i.e. drop your hips slighty.. so the path the bar travels isn't that which would make it prone to moving on the non-weighted end.

In addition.. make the 'pull' smooth as opposed to 'jerky'

----------


## DutchCowboy

> _Good Session! arms were soo pumped i could barely take my t off..
>  still cant get it down to 1 hour_


*NO SHIT?????* Dude, maybe it has to do with doing 31 sets in 1 workout.[/b]

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday December 21st 2006...6:40 p.m. Week 2*

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*



* Chest; Triceps; Legs*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching
Flat DB Press

Set 1: 85lb:11 reps
Set 2: 85:7 reps 
Set 3: 85: 10 reps 
Set 4 drop: 100: 4 reps (Nark im coming for u), 65 :4 reps, 40: 4 reps 

Incline Flies

Set 1:35 :12 reps
Set 2:45: 12 reps
Set 3:50: 8 reps 
Set 4 drop: 55: 5 reps , 40:6 reps , 35 : 6 reps

DB pulll over elbows in

Set 1: 50 : 15 reps
Set 2: 60 : 12 reps
Set 3: 60: 12 reps
Set 4: 70 : 6 reps . 55 : 7 reps



 Dips  
set 1: **Y W :12 reps
set 2: 10lb W: 10 reps 
set 3: 15: 9 reps 
set 4 : 25lb: 6 reps, 10: 4 rpes **Y W: 4 reps 
_better_

Tricep Pressdowns

Set 1: 140: 12 reps
Set 2: 140 : 11 reps
Set 3: 145 : 10 reps
Set 4 : 160 : 4 , 130:4 reps, 115: 5 reps 




Leg Curls

Set 1: 15: 15 reps
Set 2: 16: 12 reps 
Set 3: 17: 10 reps
Set 4: 18 : 4 reps, 15 : 4 reps, 14: 4 reps, 13:4 reps


Leg Press 


Set 1: 720: 12 reps 
Set 2: 720: 10 reps
Set 3: 720 : 12reps 
Set 4 drop: 790 :7 reps , 675:7 reps, 630 : 6 reps


Hack Squats

_Ass to Calves ouch_

Set 1: 190: 15 reps
Set 2 200: 12 reps
Set 3: 210 :10 reps
Set 4: 230: 6 reps , 190: 6 reps. 180: 6 reps 

Seated Calf-Raises

Set 1: 100 : 15 reps
Set 2: 110: 11 reps
Set 3: 125: 11 reps
Set 4: 135 : 5 , 125: 5 reps , 110: 4 reps, 100 : 5 reps

Check ur PM/Email Nark.... ummm i was able to decrease time a bit today... getting better.
Other than that ... awesome session[/I]

----------


## *Narkissos*

Got your PM lil bro.

I know you don't wanna.. but i'm gonna make some training modifications for you to start Monday

Holla

----------


## guest589745

Here ya go faizakafez

----------


## chest6

> Faiz you're letting me down.. You're expected to remember the content of our discussions.. Cus i did explain this to you in detail.
> 
> The short story:
> 
> Either ask a guy at the gym to put his toe on the end of the bar.. or get a 120-140 lbs dumbbell (plated loaded with preference so that the differential between the floor and the bar of the dumbbell is more than it would be for a smaller dumbbell... allowing you more room to manuvere the bar).. and place the dumbbell on the non-weighted end of the bar to hold it in place
> 
> *Also... 'sit back' while rowing.. i.e. drop your hips slighty.. so the path the bar travels isn't that which would make it prone to moving on the non-weighted end.* 
> In addition.. make the 'pull' smooth as opposed to 'jerky'


GOod stuff. Yep...make it to where your almost sitting backwards to where the bar is forced in the bottom corner of the wall.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Here ya go faizakafez



SKULLS holy shit bro


thanks man!!!

----------


## JohnboyF

* Friday December 22th 2006...3:30p.m. Week 2*

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*

* Back: Shoulders; Biceps*

_Left work early had meal 3 at 2:20 pm.. see notes_



Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Wide Grip Pull-ups ( at body weight to failure)

set 1: 11 reps
set 2: 8 reps
set 3: 8 reps
set 4:7 reps
Set 5: 7 reps

T-bar Row 
_Made my own torso parrelled to the floor_

Set 1:140:10 reps 
Set 2:140 10 reps
Set 3: 155:8 reps
_Set 4 ( drop set) : 175 =4 reps, 140 :4 reps 115: 6 reps_

1 arm DB row 
Set 1: 85: 12 reps
Set 2: 90: 10 reps
Set 3: 95: 8 reps
_Set 4 : 105 : 4 reps , 70 : 8 reps_

Seated Miltary press  

Set 1: 140lb:12 reps
Set 2: 150:8 reps
Set 3: 150: 8 reps 
_Set 4 (drop set) : 160: 5 reps , 135 : 5 reps, 115:5 reps_

Upright Rows

Set 1:95 :12 reps
Set 2:90: 10 reps 
Set 3:100: 8 reps 
_Set 4 drop set :120 : 4 reps, 95 : 8 reps_ 

DB Shrugs

_Feet planted no cheating_
Set 1:70: 12 reps
Set 2:70: 11 reps
Set 3:75: 11 reps
_Set 4: 100: 4 reps , 70: 4 reps, 50: 6 reps_

Seated Alt DB curls 10-12 reps each arm  

Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps
Set 2: 30: 10 reps
Set 3: 30: 9 reps
_Set 4 (drop set): 35 : 4 reps , 25: 4 reps , 20: 4 reps, 10:5 reps_


_Notes* When i was doing my warm-up and pull-ups my body was shaking as if i had not eaten in hours. I mean at this point i was starving.But it went away later but still it was strange..._ 

[I]Awesome session.... I]

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Here ya go faizakafez


Sweet Louise...

Faiz.. that's what we're gonna look like next year post-contest  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> _Notes* When i was doing my warm-up and pull-ups my body was shaking as if i had not eaten in hours. I mean at this point i was starving.But it went away later but still it was strange..._


The diet etc. has your body extremely sensitive to glucose/insulin (BG changes).

I'm like that as well... i can feel even the slightest change in BG.

Don't worry about it.

Your carb intake is higher than most guys here anyway... and mid-GI (and spaced evenly tru-out the day) so hypo is technically less plausible.

Nark

----------


## chest6

Most? Without revealing the secret diet u guys deal with. Gimmie a ballpart #  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

[QUOTE=chest6]Most? Without revealing the secret diet u guys deal with. *Gimmie a ballpart # [/*QUOTE]


Ball park?? hmmm the Green monster at fenway.

So anywhere from 50 (right field short wall) - 600 the green monster...


 :LOL:  chest

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday December 23rd 2006 Phase 2 end of week 2/6*


_REST_

*I just woke up eating meal 1 at 3:30.... slept real good no work this weekend been a long time without working got the next week off so it will be fun..

Side note- Next week i can only train 3 days a week b/.c of the holiday schedule never have done a 3 day split need to get over the mind-set im not training enough...

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 24th 2006 Phase 2*

_Rest_

----------


## Growingpains

Nice thread bro. The rest will do you good. Eat you ass off!

GP

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday December 25th 2006 Phase 2*

*Start of Week 3*

_Sadly i can only train 3 days this week... unofficial rest day_ 

Some other notes....


I was feeling pretty crappy after i spoke to nark saturday morning.. Basically my body crapped out on me and it sucks. Like mentally i could handle it but apparently phyiscally my body started back-pedling on me. 

Side note hunger is nuts i dont no why.. i ate at 3pm meal 1 and by 3:30 i was starving.... still am got abput .5-1 hour to go till chow time! DAMN MAINTENCE CALS!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Monday December 25th 2006 Phase 2*
> 
> *Start of Week 3*
> 
> _Sadly i can only train 3 days this week... unofficial rest day_


Sad why?

Rest and eat.




> I was feeling pretty crappy after i spoke to nark saturday morning.. Basically my body crapped out on me and it sucks. Like mentally i could handle it but apparently phyiscally my body started back-pedling on me. 
> 
> Side note hunger is nuts i dont no why.. i ate at 3pm meal 1 and by 3:30 i was starving.... still am got abput .5-1 hour to go till chow time! DAMN MAINTENCE CALS!!


YGPM

----------


## JohnboyF

> Sad why?
> 
> Rest and eat.
> 
> 
> 
> YGPM



Waits*

I'm just sad that my body quit on me.. it sucks i thought and still belive i can handle it.. Now i feel like i let my-self and you down ...even though we discussed this.

----------


## stayinstacked

Your overtraining or not eating enough. A 10 lb gain in 6 wks is good, but I can;t see any difference other than lighting between the 2 pics, the body looks the same. This is bulking time right? So do just that, BULK!!!! **** AM cardio, your cheating yourself of size gains.

----------


## Columbus

> Your overtraining or not eating enough. A 10 lb gain in 6 wks is good, but I can;t see any difference other than lighting between the 2 pics, the body looks the same. This is bulking time right? So do just that, BULK!!!! **** AM cardio, your cheating yourself of size gains.


Agreed 100%....it took a beating, but I have found the same thing with me for the past year.....Eat big, f-maintenence, rest 3 days is fantastic!

GL bro.....

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday December 26th 2006 12:00pm Week 3*

*Phase 2: 6 weeks*

* Chest : Back* 

_This week i am only working out 3 days. Have this week of from work. Got to go to the gym after meal 1 its my favourite time to i was pumped as hell.. here we go.._

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill followed with stretching

Incline DB Press

Set 1 : 85 : 11 reps
Set 2 : 85 : 6 reps
Set 3 : 85 : 7 reps
Set 4 : 95 : 4 reps , 55 : 4 reps, 50 : 4 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press

Set 1: 185 : 9 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 : 8 reps
Set 4: 210 : 5 reps , 185 : 4 reps : 135: 6 reps

Flat Flies

Set 1: 40 : 14 reps
Set 2: 45 : 10 reps
Set 3: 50 : 8 reps
Set 4: 60: 4 reps, 40: 5 reps, 35 : 6 reps


Wide Chin-Ups
_Went in to these right away_
Set 1:Body weight :12 reps
Set 2:Body weight: 8 reps
Set 3: Body weight: 8 reps 
Set 4: Body weight: 6 reps
Set 5: Body weight: 6 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps
Set 4 drop: 195 : 4 reps, 185: 4 reps, 135: 6 reps


Narrow Cable Row

Set 1: 195:8 reps
Set 2: 195 : 8 reps
Set 3: 205 : 8 reps
Set4: 220 : 4 reps , 190: 4 reps 135: 4 reps

_Awesome session.. I looked freaking pumped and Huge_

----------


## chest6

[QUOTE=FaizakaFez]QUOTE=chest6]Most? Without revealing the secret diet u guys deal with. [B]Gimmie a ballpart #  :Smilie: 


> Ball park?? hmmm the Green monster at fenway.
> 
> So anywhere from 50 (right field short wall) - 600 the green monster...
> 
> 
>  chest


blah im so fat..i had 830 today  :Frown: 




> *Saturday December 23rd 2006 Phase 2 end of week 2/6*
> 
> 
> _REST_
> 
> *I just woke up eating meal 1 at 3:30.... slept real good no work this weekend been a long time without working got the next week off so it will be fun..
> 
> Side note- Next week i can only train 3 days a week b/.c of the holiday schedule never have done a 3 day split* need to get over the mind-set im not training enough..*.


Yep..Get that out of your head now. Too many people head backwards in progress because of this. Im scared for Uber thinking like this too. You seem to be fine..its in your head. But like Nark said..Rest and eat.

----------


## JohnboyF

Thanks chest...

405 on squats you damn beast!

----------


## IBdmfkr

Chest, 800 carbs? Were you being serious?

Faiz, are you indian? LMAO

----------


## JohnboyF

> Chest, 800 carbs? Were you being serious?
> 
> Faiz, are you indian? LMAO



LOL-- dont start N-large!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Waits*


I assume you received and read it.




> I'm just sad that my body quit on me.. it sucks i thought and still belive i can handle it.. Now i feel like i let my-self and you down ...*even though we discussed this*.


I think you've not grasped what we are doing.

You've reached your threshold.. so the program had to change.

Fluctuations aside you've gained 10 solid pounds (no noticeable change in bodyfat)... which is an accomplishment which speaks for itself.

Most argue the dificulty of gaining LBM while trying to stay lean.

We've been able to do this.. and 10 lbs of it.

You'll train infrequently this week... and rest. 

Do not deviate from that because it, as anything else i tell you to do, has its purpose.

From next week the low volume phase starts.

Drop the mindsets you hold..

You're not allowed to have any.

The short analogy is: "In bodybuilding, everything works.. but nothing works forever" [Carl Moore]

The shock response curve is exhausted..thus you'll rest this week and then resume a more 'standard' training split.

Nark

----------


## IBdmfkr

Very smart, you have to do it in spurts otherwise injury/fatigue will set in. I do the same thing myself throughout the year, just don't really talk about it  :Wink:

----------


## JohnboyF

> I assume you received and read it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've not grasped what we are doing.
> 
> You've reached your threshold.. so the program had to change.
> 
> Fluctuations aside you've gained 10 solid pounds (no noticeable change in bodyfat)... which is an accomplishment which speaks for itself.
> ...


WOW great post 

Need to get sig for this quote.... 

Side note * learned about displince via pinnacle  :Wink/Grin:  
In bodybuilding, everything works.. but nothing works forever" [Carl Moore]

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday December 27th 2006 Phase 2 week 3/6*

_Rest_

----------


## chest6

> Chest, 800 carbs? Were you being serious?
> 
> Faiz, are you indian? LMAO


Yeah. No wonder im so fat. I need to calm down

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Very smart, you have to do it in spurts otherwise injury/fatigue will set in. I do the same thing myself throughout the year, just don't really talk about it


  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thursday December 28th 2006...12:30 p.m. Week 3* 

*Phase 2: Length 6 weeks*

*Shoulders;Arms*

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Warm-up Seated Side Laterals 
Set 1: 15lb: 15 reps each side
Set 2: 15: 15 reps each side

Seated DB Shoulder Press

set 1: 75 :9 reps
set 2: 75: 8 reps 
set 3: 75: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 85: 4 reps , 55: 4 reps 40 :4 reps, 30:4 reps 

Up-Right Rows

Set 1: 95lb:12 reps
Set 2: 100: 9 reps *had to use the ez-curl bar 95 is the highest for str8bar
Set 3: 100: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 115: 4 reps , 95:4 reps, 85 : 5 reps 


Bent Lateral Raises
Set 1: 25 : 15 reps
Set 2: 25: 11 reps
Set 3: 25 :10 reps
Set 4 : 40 : 5 25: 6 , 20: 4 reps


Barbell Curls

Set 1 : 65 : 12 reps ( arms/front delts were burning)
Set 2: 65 : 12 reps
Set 3: 75 : 5 reps , 55: 4 reps , 45 : 4 reps


1 Arm Preacher Curls 

Set 1: 25lb: 9 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 35 :4 reps , 25 : 4 reps , 20 : 4 reps

Tricep Press down

Set 1: 140 : 12 reps
Set 2: 140 : 12 reps
Set 3: 145 : 11 reps
Set 4: 165 : 4 reps , 135: 6 reps, 120 : 6 reps

Tricep over head extensionSet 1: 30 : 12 reps

Set 1: 45 :12 reps
Set 2: 55 :10 reps
Set 3: 55 : 10 reps
Set 4:65: 5 reps, 45: 4 reps, 35 : 6 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

How're you feeling Jnr.?

----------


## JohnboyF

pretty damned good i must say the workouts are awesome looked amazingly pumped after today's session but forgot my phone at home by the time i got home the pumps were gone but not too fatigued.. it could be because im of work/school this week but other than pretty pumped/full this week.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Remember.. eat and rest.

I can't wait to start training again lil bro.

Remind me to make the dietary modifications for you to coincide with next week's change in routine.

I gotta talk to you about your current condition before i make my decision on the direction we'll go.

Hit me with some updated pics.. Send to my email.

Standard shots: front & back double bi; Front & Back lat spread; Side chest; Side tricep; Ab and Thigh.. and a most muscular of your choice.

Nark

----------


## JohnboyF

sent bro.. hit me with pm or email whatever u feel..

----------


## Columbus

Sessions look great bro..assuming cause you have an incredible mentor....maybe I can follow along.....good luck!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday December 29h 2006 4:00 pm Week 3*

*Phase 2: 6 weeks*

*Legs* 

Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bike followed with stretching


Squats

Set 1 : 285 :12 reps
Set 2 : 295: 10 reps
Set 3 : 295 :10 reps
Set 4 : 300 :10 reps
Set 5 : 330 : 4 reps , 275: 6 reps 225: 8 reps

Lyring Leg Curls Super Seted with Stiff Legged Deads


Lying LC Set 1: 15 : 15 Reps SLD Set 1 : 155 : 10 reps
Lying LC Set 2: 15 :14 Reps SLD Set 1 : 155 : 10 reps
Lying LC Set 3: 17 : 10 Reps SLD Set 1 : 155 : 10 reps

Lying LC :Set 4 : 19 : 4 reps, 17: 4 reps, 16 : 4 reps, 14: 4 reps
SLD :Set 4: 185: 8 reps, 135: 6 reps


Seated Calf Raises

Set 1: 105: 15 reps
Set 2: 125 : 12 reps
Set 3: 135 : 10 reps
Set 4 : 145 : 7 reps , 135 : 4 reps , 115 : 4 reps, 105: 4 reps

----------


## audis4

> *Friday December 29h 2006 4:00 pm Week 3*
> 
> *Phase 2: 6 weeks*
> 
> *Legs* 
> 
> Note: The last set of each excersice is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bike followed with stretching
> ...


Nice set on squats fez! 
Do you alternate one week with stiff legged deads and the next week normal deads? I realize the stiff works your hammys and the normal is the lower back but when I do stiff legged deads, I still feel it in my lower back.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Nice set on squats fez! 
> Do you alternate one week with stiff legged deads and the next week normal deads? I realize the stiff works your hammys and the normal is the lower back but when I do stiff legged deads, I still feel it in my lower back.


Thanks man... 

No bro i haven't hit up the deads for the back specifically yet...

for the first 6 weeks i did romanian deads for my hams

now i do Stiff legged for hams.. 

But your right my back Gets worked like a mother esp after heavy a s s squats my back (lower is just wow)

----------


## IBdmfkr

Try not leaning forward so much and let the weight set back on your heals a bit, push up through your core. Hard to explain, you should feel it a bit in your lower back but not to such an extreme degree. I've started wearing a belt with anything over 400 for reps.

----------


## JohnboyF

thanks **... i just find when the weight gets heavy i start to lean over and if i try to keep my back straight i will tip over backwards..

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Try not leaning forward so much and let the weight set back on your heals a bit, push up through your core. Hard to explain, you should feel it a bit in your lower back but not to such an extreme degree. I've started wearing a belt with anything over 400 for reps.


Good Advice.

What Faiz suffers from is an underdeveloped posterior chain... I've already discussed this with him.

I'm changing his regime right now to prioritise that specifically during the next phase.

Simply put, his hamstrings are underdeveloped... Thus when he sits down and back they can't support the descent (as they act as secondary support musculature during the descent).. so he feels like he'll topple over when he's in the biomechanically correct position.

To 'correct' this he leans foward.

So to fix this we must both strengthen his posterior chain...and re-address his biomechanics

(and add a belt to anything over 400 lbs for reps  :Big Grin: )

----------


## JohnboyF

* cries more ham work.

Serious note.. Nark did say when he first saw me my Hams were underdevloped.. i can barely squat normally with-out falling backwards or i need to keep a wide stance.

----------


## audis4

> Try not leaning forward so much and let the weight set back on your heals a bit, push up through your core. Hard to explain, you should feel it a bit in your lower back but not to such an extreme degree. I've started wearing a belt with anything over 400 for reps.


ok, I'll try that. Thanks I-B-D.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yep, due to weak hamstrings and lower core. More ppl than you'd imagine suffer from this, mainly because they lack core compound movements in their routines. It's sad to see how many top-heavy guys there are in the gyms around here.
When you deadlift they all look in amazement.

Keep it up Faiz, looks like you're making some good progress.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Yep, due to weak hamstrings and lower core. More ppl than you'd imagine suffer from this, mainly because they lack core compound movements in their routines. It's sad to see how many top-heavy guys there are in the gyms around here.
> When you deadlift they all look in amazement.
> 
> Keep it up Faiz, looks like you're making some good progress.



Thanks bro....

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yep, due to weak hamstrings and lower core. More ppl than you'd imagine suffer from this, mainly because they lack core compound movements in their routines. *It's sad to see how many top-heavy guys there are in the gyms around here.*
> *When you deadlift they all look in amazement.*


lol... FACT!  :LOL: 




> * cries more ham work.
> 
> Serious note.. Nark did say when he first saw me my Hams were underdevloped.. *i can barely squat normally with-out falling backwards or i need to keep a wide stance*.


We'll have this fixed by the end of phase 2-beta.

I assume you read my update and you understand?

If you have any questions.. hit me up before Monday.

Nark

p.s. Happy new Year bros  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

Thanks again C...

Horray for re-feeds  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday December 30th 2006 End of Phase 2a*

_Rest_

Next week i got some changes...

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 31st 2006 end of phase 2...*

20 weeks out btw... 

Monday i start phase 2 beta

Today is Eid-ul-Addha short summary its feast after the pilgrimage to Mecca ( house of god) 

so when you complete the piligrimige. the pilgrimage has to be be done once in your life my parents have done it i have not yet. At the end of the piligrimage you sacrafice a lamb/goat/cow even if your not completing the trip/journey this year you have to sacrafice an animal.. my pops did 5 cows i think.. sent the money back home so it can be done there...

Any how it's just pretty much alot of meat..

We go pray

Have brunch.

Eat lunch at uncles with my aunts

then you go for dinner where ever ur invited this year were going to my dads friends house..

so the first two places i can stick to my diet dinner i might have to cheat...

----------


## JohnboyF

sooo full....

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Good.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday January 1st 2007...11:15 p.m. Week 4* 

*Phase 2-beta: Length approx 7 weeks * 

*Chest: Biceps*

_C, had to make some changes so we changed up my training and diet a tad for sunday we will have from Jr-Sr in no time _ 

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :11 reps
set 2: 85: 8 reps 
set 3: 85: 9 reps 
set 4 drop: 95: 4 reps , 65: 4 reps 55 :4 reps, 45:4 reps 

Flat DB Press

_Chest was exhausted so i had to decrease the weight from last week_

Set 1: 80lb:11 reps
Set 2: 80: 9 reps *had to use the ez-curl bar 95 is the highest for str8bar
Set 3: 80: 8 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 90: 4 reps , 60:7 reps, 50 : 4 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 100 : 10 reps
Set 2: 100: 10 reps
Set 3: 110 :8 reps
Set 4 : 110:8 reps 

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 12 reps
Set 3: 30 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 35: 6 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 12 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 35 :12 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital


_Notes._

C,

I know when you do cardio you just do it... dont care about kcal or hr. But i checked my HR today it was about 150-160 for the 30 min.. Should i lower the speed, resistance if i do i will be doing hardly anything?

Also i will tell you what i ate over msn  :LOL:  u will be proud hahaha


SIDE NOTE : CHOCOLATE brings out vascularity seriously it was weird !!!

----------


## Columbus

Nce return bro.....decided to include cardio again? Or was that due to last night's feast?

----------


## JohnboyF

The cardio was added because we made some adjustments in my diet.

----------


## JohnboyF

*cough bump*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> C,
> 
> I know when you do cardio you just do it... dont care about kcal or hr. But i checked my HR today it was about 150-160 for the 30 min.. Should i lower the speed, resistance if i do i will be doing hardly anything?


Leave it.




> Also i will tell you what i ate over msn  u will be proud hahaha


 :Wink: 





> SIDE NOTE : CHOCOLATE brings out vascularity seriously it was weird !!!


That was due to the fat and sugar... Don't you dare think you're gonna eat it daily like i do  :LOL:  

Holla Jnr.

-Snr.

----------


## Columbus

Good stuff...what kind of split are you running Falz? Looking good......keep poundin'!

----------


## JohnboyF

4 day split 

Chest/Bi's
Legs
off
Shoulders Tri
Back

----------


## JohnboyF

For got to add this.. Means alot  :Smilie: 

_"Aite Faiz. You did well so far. Don’t get caught up in feeling like you’ve failed… cus you haven’t. Far from actually. Like I said, the response curve was exhausted… and you gained a solid 10 lbs. Last I checked, our goal was 20 lbs from this training cycle… so we’re half-way there.  Time to re-assess and move forward."- CNS_

----------


## Columbus

> 4 day split 
> 
> Chest/Bi's
> Legs
> off
> Shoulders Tri
> Back


I like it and might do something liek it...right now I'm giving arms a solo day....but stupid, but we'll see how it goes...what do your macros look like?

CHEST
BACK/TRPS
off
Delts
Arms
Off
Legs

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday January 4th2007...6:45 p.m. Week 4* 

*Phase 2-beta: Length approx 7 weeks * 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bike


Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 15 :15 reps
set 2: 17.5: 13 reps 
set 3: 25: 8 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 17.5: 10 reps 10 :10 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75:9 reps
Set 2: 75: 11 reps 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps
Set 4: 75: 8 reps , 50:6 reps, 40:4 reps


Upright rows

Set 1: 95 : 12 reps
Set 2: 100: 10 reps
Set 3: 105:10 reps 
Set 4: 110: 8 reps , 95: 6 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 120: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 : 12 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 4 reps , 115: 4 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 20 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 12 reps
Set 3: 35: 4 reps, 25 : 4 reps , 15: 4 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 145: 12 reps
Set 2 : 150: 12 reps
Set 3: 165: 4 reps ,135: 7 reps , 120: 4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill


_Notes *_

some old guy middle eastern immigrant asked me today. 

r u a wrestler?? 

F: no i dont wrestler...

guy says : i dont no how to say it in english those ppl who lift heavy like they get real low and lift above there head? 

F: oooo a olympic weight lifter?? 

Guy": yes .. 

F; no.. i'm trying to be a bodybuilder

guy: you look like one of those guys ( olympic lifters)


I dont no if thats good or bad lol

----------


## Columbus

great session bro...still following......could you give me a sample of your new aqck workout? You going to be hitting deads weekly?

----------


## JohnboyF

> great session bro...still following......could you give me a sample of your new aqck workout? You going to be hitting deads weekly?


Follow the journal if you want to see my workout and yes deads on friday

----------


## Columbus

I know youve done them in the past...just wondering what kind of rep range you feel works the best for you.....is it the 5x5 method or more of a 12,10,8,6 approach?

----------


## JohnboyF

Neither...so far i have only used a 10-15 rep scheme approach with either romanian deads or Stiff legged DL's.

I will be doing 4-6 rep approach this phase.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday January 3rd 2007 Week 4* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 10/16
_
Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Wednesday January 3rd 2007 Week 4* 
> 
> 
> *Phase 2-Beta* 
> 
> Week total with C= 10/16
> 
> _Rest_


And do you think you time with me has been wasted?

Feel free to post honestly  :Smilie: 

-C

----------


## JohnboyF

Time wasted??  :LOL:  no way...excited to weigh in saturday and excited for sunday...


unless your talking about some of our MSN convo's or one of your display pic... 



 :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Time wasted??  no way...excited to weigh in saturday and excited for sunday...
> 
> 
> *unless your talking about some of our MSN convo's or one of your display pic...*


Bastard  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

Hey C,

Your Known in Toronto,Canada cuz of me sorta more like my clothing line helped it out.....pretty crazy

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Time to print more t-shirts  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

bah..send me a shirt  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

> *Wednesday January 3rd 2007 Week 4* 
> 
> 
> *Phase 2-Beta* 
> 
> Week total with C= 10/16
> _
> Rest_


Good luck today man.....how many days a weak are you doing cardio?

Can I ask what your macro % is based on bmr?

----------


## JohnboyF

For cardio follow the journal....  :Smilie: 


macros percent is 40 40 20 cutting or buliking....

----------


## chest6

> For cardio follow the journal.... 
> 
> 
> macros percent is 40 40 20 cutting or buliking....


me too  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday January 4th2007...6:45 p.m. Week 4* 

*Phase 2-beta: Length approx 7 weeks * 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bike


Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 15 :15 reps
set 2: 17.5: 13 reps 
set 3: 25: 8 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 17.5: 10 reps 10 :10 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75:9 reps
Set 2: 75: 11 reps 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps
Set 4: 75: 8 reps , 50:6 reps, 40:4 reps


Upright rows

Set 1: 95 : 12 reps
Set 2: 100: 10 reps
Set 3: 105:10 reps 
Set 4: 110: 8 reps , 95: 6 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 120: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 : 12 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 4 reps , 115: 4 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 20 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 12 reps
Set 3: 35: 4 reps, 25 : 4 reps , 15: 4 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 145: 12 reps
Set 2 : 150: 12 reps
Set 3: 165: 4 reps ,135: 7 reps , 120: 4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill


_Notes *_

some old guy middle eastern immigrant asked me today. 

r u a wrestler?? 

F: no i dont wrestler...

guy says : i dont no how to say it in english those ppl who lift heavy like they get real low and lift above there head? 

F: oooo a olympic weight lifter?? 

Guy": yes .. 

F; no.. i'm trying to be a bodybuilder

guy: you look like one of those guys ( olympic lifters)


I dont no if thats good or bad lol

----------


## audis4

Nice lifts Faiz! I would say it's a compliment that you look like an olympic lifter. I would assume he meant bodybuilder but didn't know the difference.

----------


## JohnboyF

Thanks man ( did u try military press yet)?

LOL ... i asked him audis...

I was like a bodybuilder???

He said no.... those short ppl who lift above there head...

I was like "great" =short and fat  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> Thanks man ( did u try military press yet)?
> 
> LOL ... i asked him audis...
> 
> I was like a bodybuilder???
> 
> He said no.... those short ppl who lift above there head...
> 
> I was like "great" =short and fat


 :LOL:  

I'm going to try the longbar rather than d-bells tomorrow, can't wait to try something new. 

That's funny, sounds like he needs to get his facts straight...your a damn bodybuilder  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> For cardio follow the journal.... 
> 
> 
> *macros percent is 40 40 20 cutting or buliking*....


lol.. Liar, liar, pants on fire.  :LOL:  

I know we have a no-disclosure clause in our contract so i forgive you for pulling Columbus' leg  :LOL:  

How do you feel/look after the re-feed?

Did monday's workout feel 'better' than usual?

-C

----------


## IBdmfkr

Notice how fast he switched his diet to 40/40/20  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

> lol.. Liar, liar, pants on fire.  
> 
> I know we have a no-disclosure clause in our contract so i forgive you for pulling Columbus' leg  
> 
> How do you feel/look after the re-feed?
> 
> Did monday's workout feel 'better' than usual?
> 
> -C



LOL... you caught me!!

Hey C, after my back workout to my god i was lookin amazing but after got all flat and ghey... lol....

BUT i will whey in 2morrow Saturday and PM you as usual..Also re-feed is sunday bro..Mondays workout was nice.. Im able to decrease the time now in 45-50 min range like u soo very sore (my back today.. speaking of which *updates journal)

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday December 5th 2007 3:00 PM Phase 2-Beta Week -4* 

_Total Weeks so far 10_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 6 reps

Deads 

Set 1:225: 6 reps
Set 2:275 : 5 reps
Set 3: 315: 4 reps, 225: 9 reps 
(yea buddy have done these for ages i think i did good)\

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 120: 12 reps
Set 2: 135: 12 reps
Set 3: 140 : 8 reps
Set 4: 145: 8 reps ,120: 4 reps, 105 : 4 reps

Bent over BB Rows

Set 1: 185: 9 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps


_Notes_ Amazing sesssion back is nice and sore and was soo bumped after my workout...

My future bro in law took me and my brother to a bball game tonight i just liquidfied my foods and stuck to my diet .... 

Also Monday i go back to school  :Frown:  but.... i will train on school on monday with my little brother so he is going to go through hell......!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Deads 
> 
> Set 1:225: 6 reps
> Set 2:275 : 5 reps
> Set 3: 315: 4 reps, *225: 9 reps* 
> (yea buddy have done these for ages i think i did good)\


No dropsets on the deads remember?

And this week was supposed to be preceded by a refeed to coincide with your celebratory-feast. Lemme know how you feel next week: Monday...the training session after the re-feed

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

> No dropsets on the deads remember?
> 
> And this week was supposed to be preceded by a refeed to coincide with your celebratory-feast. Lemme know how you feel next week: Monday...the training session after the re-feed
> 
> -N



Got it.... i will hit u up on msn....sent you the pics too...

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday December 6th 2006 Phase 2Beta Week 4*

_rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Got it.... i will hit u up on msn....sent you the pics too...


Got 'em.

 :Frown:  Did they all have to be nude?  :No No:  




bleh  :LOL:

----------


## WidowMaker

Nice work Faiz.
ugotpm

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 7th 2007 Phase 2Beta Week 4*

_rest_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday December 7th 2007 Phase 2 -beta* 

*Week 4 End*


well as some no, i had a nark approved cheat day last sunday b/c of religous festival feast.. I never really want to cheat again, this week i was craving food and sweets mid-week.. I never cheat of course... 

But on friday i ate two pieces of sf gum instead of my normal one piece...

and on Saturday i had 1.5 can of diet coke and i used Dijon Mustar (5 cals, 0 sugar etc) instead of regular mustard... and i had lots of green beans throughout the day

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good stuff man.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ You practically begged for that cheat you know  :Wink: 

But i'm glad you've come to the same realisation that i did.

I don't cheat for the above reason.

I prefer to incorporate a re-feed.. like you will be using today.. until the end of this phase.

We'll reassess before you start your contest prep.

By the way... Whether you compete or nay, will depend on the net accumulation as noted at the end of this training cycle.

Holla
-C

----------


## perfectbeast2001

describe a "re-feed" please Nark??
I cheat on a cut but I do not really cheat, I just eat more oats and dried fruit than normal  :Frown:

----------


## JohnboyF

> ^^ You practically begged for that cheat you know 
> 
> But i'm glad you've come to the same realisation that i did.
> 
> I don't cheat for the above reason.
> 
> I prefer to incorporate a re-feed.. like you will be using today.. until the end of this phase.
> 
> We'll reassess before you start your contest prep.
> ...


I was begging i must say but i realsied its crutch and i have to legs thankfully from Allah and i dont need a crutch it just weakens me mentally...

Can you explain the bold in simple english please lol

----------


## wini

faiz,how old r u? u look awseoma as an apna

----------


## JohnboyF

> faiz,how old r u? u look awseoma as an apna


21 , thanks man... i still got a lot of work to do.. 

What up chootiya? lol

----------


## wini

what gear have u used?

u got msn ? and how many cycles have u used?

----------


## JohnboyF

> describe a "re-feed" please Nark??
> I cheat on a cut but I do not really cheat, I just eat more oats and dried fruit than normal



Thats pretty much what were doing... minus the dreid fruit but right now im bulking i dont think i will have any-refeeds cutting though beast.

----------


## wini

what gear have u used? u got msn?

----------


## JohnboyF

gear?

I have a 16 gear bike....

----------


## wini

come on fiaz get real,thats not natural?

what ure bi's? and ure chest?

----------


## JohnboyF

> what ure bi's? and ure chest?



Never measured to be honest...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> describe a "re-feed" please Nark??
> I cheat on a cut but I do not really cheat, I just eat more oats and dried fruit than normal


That's about it Beast.

His refeed is basically a 'high'-carb day.

The amount is based on his bw as opposed to his BMR... and will be modified according to his response.

Foods choices are the same as those he consumes on a 'regular' day...but amounts are greater... adhering to a set %-increase.

I have Faiz cycling his kcals tru the week..with a re-feed once per week.

-Nark




> what gear have u used? u got msn?


Persistent aren't you?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## chest6

wini-calm down

I also dont believe in cheating. However-I do know that I tend to keep my calories too high. I know where I gotta eat for good growth week to week, and i often go above that and put on bodyfat (NEVER doing cardio doesnt help  :Frown: )

Anyway..just sayin I agree with the refeeds rather than a cheat DAY. cheat meal..blah i wont even touch it but a cheat day just scares me to think about. Im not really sure what all Faiz's program consists of now daily kcal wise..but I typically hit the refeeds when gradual drops in carbs (very slight) aren't enough to keep things moving. Some people resort to cheats-which may help, although not be the most effective way of doing things. Ahh..I just posted a bunch of obvious info..

Blah im rambling..k done

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:  Gregg Valentino move over.. Meet Chest6.

AR's NEW "Rambling Freak"

 :LOL:

----------


## chest6

lol after i posted that i was like wait..

What a pointless piece of shit post. That accomplished nothing  :LOL:

----------


## Columbus

What's the point of car chycling throughout the week when one is tryin to gain mass? Why not just have a set threshold and monitor it every 7 days? For me, thought, I guess it's the same concept.....m-f I'm on the same diet, kcals, etc.....but sat and sunday my carbs are reduced, sometimes in half.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^kcal cycling..not carb cycling.  :Hmmmm:  

Your caloric needs depend on your activity level (re: BMR)

Faiz doesn't train everyday..so why would i have him consume the same amount of calories everyday?

----------


## JohnboyF

I like the Kcal approach rather than carb approach.. i love my carbs

----------


## Columbus

Faiz - how do you feel after your off days? You do anything? Cardio only pw, I am assuming.....

----------


## Columbus

> ^^kcal cycling..not carb cycling.  
> 
> Your caloric needs depend on your activity level (re: BMR)
> 
> Faiz doesn't train everyday..so why would i have him consume the same amount of calories everyday?


Wy would that matter for a day off? Still training 5x a week which is how the BMR table shows......you wouldn't move it to "sedetary" for one day off? Still growing and repairing....

----------


## JohnboyF

MY bmr is calcualted for training and non training. so why would i eat training cals on non training days?

----------


## Columbus

> MY bmr is calcualted for training and non training. so why would i eat training cals on non training days?


ok....I calculated mine based on weekly.....yours is prob. more accurate, but during a bulking phase, a few cals arent going to make any diff.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> ok....I calculated mine based on weekly.....yours is prob. more accurate, but during a bulking phase, *a few cals* arent going to make any diff.


Seeing that one can burn 1k calories during training and cardio... i think a 'few kcals' does make a difference.

Repair does not require as many calories as activity.

----------


## Columbus

I agree.....enough Hyjacking..sorry man.......keep it going!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday January 8st 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 5* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 11* 

*Chest: Biceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 80 :12 reps
set 2: 80: 9 reps 
set 3: 80: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 90: 4 reps , 60: 4 reps , 40:6 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:11 reps
Set 2: 80: 8 reps 
Set 3: 80: 7 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 90: 4 reps , 60:4 reps, 40 : 5 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 120 : 11 reps
Set 2: 120: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 :9 reps
Set 4: 120:10 reps 

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 12 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 8 reps 
Set 2: 25: 9 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20:4 reps, 15 : 4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

Notes... Trained at school with my bro.. Shitty benches they didnt have 85 or 95 lbs weights... medicore session...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Notes... Trained at school with my bro.. Shitty benches they didnt have 85 or 95 lbs weights... *medicore session*...


No such thing.

Not because of poor equipment.

Condition your mind lil bro... and find a way.

----------


## JohnboyF

> No such thing.
> 
> Not because of poor equipment.
> 
> Condition your mind lil bro... and find a way.



Mind u the sessions was pump filled.. i was just pissed that i had to decrease weight and still couldnt bang out more reps.. 

last week i was to do 85for 11 this week it was 80 for 11 ...strange..

----------


## IBdmfkr

Mental thing Faiz more than likely.. although other things can play a role like time of day you train/sleep you got the night before/hydration etc..

----------


## WidowMaker

Hey you freak, still a good log -- er, uh,mm, I mean . . . Faiz. LOL.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday January 9th 2007...12:30 p.m. Week 5* 

*Phase 2-beta: Length approx 7 weeks * 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Treadmill


Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 16 :15 reps
set 2: 17: 11 reps 
set 3: 17: 12 reps 
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 4 reps , 15 :6 reps, 13: 6 reps 

Leg Press

Set 1: 720:12 reps
Set 2: 725: 12 reps 
Set 3: 755: 11 reps


Squats

Set 1: 305 : 12 reps
Set 2: 305: 10 reps
Set 3: 330:6 reps, 295 : 7 reps, 225: 9 reps 


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 45: 15 reps
Set 2: 45 : 15 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Calves Raises

Set 1 : 130 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 130 : 12 reps
Set 3: 130: 10 reps
Set 4: 130 : 11 reps
Set 5 :135 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday January 24 th 2007 Week 7* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 13/16
_
Rest_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday January 11th 2007...1:00 p.m. Week 5* 

*Phase 2-beta: Length approx 7 weeks * 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :12 reps
set 2: 25: 8 reps 
set 3: 25: 9 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 4 reps 15 :6 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75: 11 reps
Set 2: 75: 10 reps 
Set 3: 75: 10 reps
Set 4: 80: 7 reps* failure , 50:6 reps


Upright rows

Set 1: 100 : 12 reps
Set 2: 105: 11 reps
Set 3: 110: 8 reps 
Set 4: 115: 8 reps , 95: 6 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 155: 10 reps
Set 2: 155 : 9 reps
Set 3: 155- : 8 reps
Set 4: 155 : 7 reps, 135 : 6 reps 


1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 10 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 35: 4 reps, 25 : 4 reps , 15: 4 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 150: 12 reps
Set 2 : 155: 9 reps
Set 3: 165: 4 reps ,135: 4 reps , 120: 3 reps, 105 : 6 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical


_Notes *_

some old guy middle eastern immigrant asked me today. 

r u a wrestler?? 

F: no i dont wrestler...

guy says : i dont no how to say it in english those ppl who lift heavy like they get real low and lift above there head? 

F: oooo a olympic weight lifter?? 

Guy": yes .. 

F; no.. i'm trying to be a bodybuilder

guy: you look like one of those guys ( olympic lifters)


I dont no if thats good or bad lol

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday December 12th 2007 1:30 PM Phase 2-Beta Week -5* 

_Total Weeks so far 11_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 13 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 9 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 8 reps

Deads 

Set 1:275: 7 reps
Set 2:300 :5 reps
Set 3: 320: 4 reps

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 150: 12 reps
Set 2: 155: 10 reps
Set 3: 155 : 9 reps
Set 4: 160: 8 reps ,130: 4 reps, 120 : 4 reps

Bent over BB Rows

Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 10 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps
Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 8 reps

Cardio : PWO: Inclined Treadmill

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday January 13 th 2007 Week 5* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 11/16
_
Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Deads 
> 
> Set 1:275: 7 reps
> Set 2:300 :5 reps
> Set 3: 320: 4 reps


Nice.

Straps used?




> Bent over BB Rows
> 
> Set 1: 185: 8 reps
> Set 2: 185: 10 reps
> Set 3: 185: 8 reps
> Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 8 reps


How was your torso positioned in relation to the floor?

Nice session overall  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

[QUOTE]


> Nice.
> 
> Straps used?


Nope Just a belt.  :Smilie: 





> How was your torso positioned in relation to the floor?
> 
> Nice session overall


I try to do parrellel to the floor but don't usually hit it, its a bit higher but not too bad imo

Thanks

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday January 14th 2007 Week 5* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 11/16
_
Rest_

----------


## Columbus

are you tracking your weight weekly or bf %? Just curious is u know where you stand......when is your proposed show?

----------


## JohnboyF

BF% me and C never had it tested 

Weight is just a number we go by how i look.... 

We're making some adjusments to go all out though now..

May 26th 07


*Side-Tri Recent* 




*2 weeks before the pic above*

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday January 15th 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 6* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 12* 

*Chest: Biceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 80 :12 reps
set 2: 80: 8 reps 
set 3: 80: 7 reps 
set 4 drop: 90: 4 reps , 55: 6 reps , 40:6 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:8 reps *didnt feel right so i lowered the weight
Set 2: 75: 8 reps 
Set 3: 75: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 80: 5 reps , 55:6 reps, 40 : 6 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 125 : 10 reps
Set 2: 125: 8 reps
Set 3: 125 :9 reps
Set 4: 125:8 reps , 95: 6 reps, 80 : 6 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 30 : 6 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps, 25: 7 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps 
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20:4 reps, 15 : 4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday January 16th 2007...11:45 p.m. Week 6* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 12* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Treadmill


Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 16 :15 reps
set 2: 17: 12 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 5 reps , 17: 44 reps , 15 :6 reps, 13: 6 reps 

Leg Press

Set 1: 720:15 reps
Set 2: 765: 12 reps 
Set 3: 810: 10 reps , 720:6 reps ,630: 6 reps



Squats

Set 1: 310 : 10 reps
Set 2: 310: 10 reps
Set 3: 335:5 reps, 295 : 6 reps, 225: 8 :reps, 135: 10:reps 


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 15 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 225 : 15 reps 
Set 2: 270 : 12 reps
Set 3: 305: 10 reps
Set 4: 305 : 12 reps
Set 5 :310 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill

_Awesome Session..._

----------


## Columbus

:Thumps Up:

----------


## y100adics

nice tri development in such a short time bro

----------


## JohnboyF

> nice tri development in such a short time bro



Thanks man!

----------


## chest6

> Set 3: 335:5 reps, 295 : 6 reps, 225: 8 :reps, 135: 10:reps


I bet that was fun

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday January 17 th 2007 Week 6* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 12/16
_
Rest_

----------


## Columbus

Hey bro....you know I'm folloing and you are making some fantastic gains! All the props. WOuld you be ok if I started a fresh log now that I'm in therapy and ready to kill this shit with you, and nark and ibf helping me out....using your format layout sorta? I like it...not the routine, just the layout.

----------


## JohnboyF

yea go ahead.. I actually copied narks layout

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :Smilie: 

Speaking of which... we may need to switch up in 4 weeks  :Wink:

----------


## Columbus

Hey Faiz..you in school? Whhere are you from? 

What do you typically do on off days?

----------


## JohnboyF

Yea im school columbus... 

I live in Toronto, Canada

what do you typically on off days?? eating wise? (life wise)

Life wise- i go to school if i dont have school im reading doing school work, or at work.. work i work part-time at a company so i just on my butt all day behinda computer or on the net thats about it.. Im not a partier

----------


## IBdmfkr

Let's keep the log clean and uninterrupted, easier to follow.. They have a PM feature on this board for a reason  :Wink:

----------


## JohnboyF

Thanks, **.....

*Thurday January 18th 2007...12:30 p.m. Week 6* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 12* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :12 reps
set 2: 25: 9 reps 
set 3: 25: 9 reps 
set 4: 25: 10 reps , 20: 4 reps 15 :6 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75: 12 reps
Set 2: 75: 9 reps 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps
Set 4: 75: 7 reps* failure , 50:5 reps, 40: 4 reps


Upright rows

Set 1: 100 : 12 reps
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 8 reps 
Set 4: 115: 8 reps , 85: 8 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 160: 10 reps
Set 2: 160 : 8 reps
Set 3: 160 : 8 reps
Set 4: 160 : 8 reps, 135 : 8 reps , 115:6 reps


1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 35: 4 reps, 25 : 4 reps , 20: 4 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 155: 10 reps
Set 2 : 160: 9 reps
Set 3: 170: 6 reps ,140: 5 reps , 125: 4 reps, 110 : 5 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday December 19th 2007 6:45 PM Phase 2-Beta Week -6* 

_Total Weeks so far 12_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching major shin splints

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 13 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps

Deads 

Set 1:295: 6 reps
Set 2:315 :5 reps
Set 3: 325: 4 reps

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 155: 12 reps
Set 2: 155: 9 reps
Set 3: 155 : 8 reps
Set 4: 155: 8 reps ,145: 4 reps, 125 : 4 reps , 110: 4 reps

Bent over BB Rows

Set 1: 185: 9 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps
Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 8 reps

Cardio : PWO: Eliptical

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Tuesday January 16th 2007...11:45 p.m. Week 6* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 12* 
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> 
> Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> ...


 
Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

It's friday fyi....  :LOL: 


also when i was doing heavy "a s s" deads i feel like my head is going to blow.. i dont no why its seems very amatuer but i get a head rush.. I am breathing correctly .. Had to be careful with deads today... My stomach was runny to much green beans.. i was dropping some lethal bombs in the gyms

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Check your BP.. and watch your breathing.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday January 20th 2007 Week 6* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 12/16
_
Rest_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday January 21st 2007 Week 6* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 12/16
_
Rest_

rather hungry today...

----------


## Columbus

Eat! Lol

----------


## y100adics

> My stomach was runny to much green beans.. i was dropping some lethal bombs in the gyms


Hahaha ... yeah man .... for me it's spinach .... holy crap .... last friday I had alot of Spinach and friday's at my shop are now known as flatuence fridays ...  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Hahaha ... yeah man .... for me it's spinach .... holy crap .... last friday I had alot of Spinach and friday's at my shop are now known as flatuence fridays ...



LOL man... im in ur same boat.. Spinach really kills the ppl around me..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday January 22nd 2007...1:40 p.m. Week 7* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 13* 

*Chest: Biceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 80 :12 reps
set 2: 80: 10 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps (finally found these weights damn UTSC)
set 4 drop: 100: 3 reps , 60: 7 reps , 40:5 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:8 reps *didnt feel right so i lowered the weight
Set 2: 75: 7 reps 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 85: 4 reps , 60:4 reps, 40 : 4 reps , 35 : 4 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 125 : 12 reps
Set 2: 125: 10 reps
Set 3: 125 :8 reps
Set 4: 125:8 reps , 110 : 4 reps, 95: 4 reps, 80 : 4 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 30 : 7 reps 
Set 4: 30: 7 reps, 25: 6 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 8 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 12.5:4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday January 23rd 2007...12:15 p.m. Week 7* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 13* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Treadmill


Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 17 :12 reps
set 2: 17: 11 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 5 reps , 17: 5 reps , 15 :5 reps, 13: 5 reps 

Leg Press

Set 1: 720:12 reps
Set 2: 765: 11 reps 
Set 3: 810: 10 reps , 720:8 reps ,630: 8 reps



Squats

Set 1: 310 : 12 reps
Set 2: 310: 11 reps
Set 3: 340:4 reps, 315 : 4 reps, 225: 8 :reps, 135: 8:reps 


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 14 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 310 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 310 : 10 reps
Set 3: 310: 10 reps
Set 4: 310 : 11 reps
Set 5 :310 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill

Lower back is really sore form fridays deads can barley bend down 

_Awesome Session..._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday January 24 th 2007 Week 7* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 13/16
_
Rest_

----------


## Columbus

> *Tuesday January 23rd 2007...12:15 p.m. Week 7* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 13* 
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> 
> Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> ...


and the incline treadmill isn't HELPING the situation.........switch cardio machines......nice training though bro, 400 is in the future!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday January 25th 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 7* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 13* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :13 reps
set 2: 25: 8 reps 
set 3: 25: 10 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 4 reps 15 :6 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 80: 10 reps
Set 2: 80: 8 reps 
Set 3: 80: 10 reps
Set 4: 80: 7 reps* failure , 55:5 reps, 40: 5 reps


Upright rows

Set 1: 100 : 11 reps
Set 2: 105: 10 reps
Set 3: 110: 8 reps 
Set 4: 115: 8 reps , 95: 8 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 155: 11 reps
Set 2: 155 : 10 reps
Set 3: 160 : 9 reps
Set 4: 160 : 8 reps, 135 : 8 reps , 95:8 reps


1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 35: 4 reps, 25 : 4 reps , 20: 4 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 160: 11 reps
Set 2 : 165: 8 reps
Set 3: 170: 4 reps ,140: 4 reps , 125: 6 reps, 110 : 6 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday December 26th 2007 7:00 PM Phase 2-Beta Week -7* 

_Total Weeks so far 13_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching major shin splints

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 7 reps

Deads 

Set 1:295: 6 reps
Set 2:315 :5 reps
Set 3: 325: 5 reps

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 160: 11 reps
Set 2: 160: 9 reps
Set 3: 160 : 7 reps & failure
Set 4: 160: 8 reps ,130: 5 reps, 115 : 6 reps 

Bent over BB Rows

Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 9 reps
Set 3: 185: 9 reps
Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 11 reps

Cardio : PWO: Eliptical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday January 27th 2007 Week 7* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 13/16
_
Rest_

----------


## Columbus

Hey Faiz - what are you currently taking?

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday January 28th 2007 Week 7* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 13/16
_
Rest_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday January 29th 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 8* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 14* 

*Chest: Biceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :12 reps
set 2: 80: 6 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 100: 4 reps , 55: 5 reps , 45:54reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 75lb:10 reps 
Set 2: 75: 12 reps 
Set 3: 80: 10 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 85: 4 reps , 60:6 reps, 45 : 6 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 125 : 9 reps
Set 2: 125: 9 reps
Set 3: 125 :10 reps
Set 4: 125:8 reps , 95 : 6 reps, 80: 6 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 8 reps
Set 3: 25 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps, 25: 6 reps, 20 : 4 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 9 reps 
Set 2: 25: 9 reps
Set 3: 25 :9 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20 : 4 reps, 12.5:4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital


Notes Awesome session... great way to start the week.. I finally was able to hold someone really dear to me.... I luv sundays....  :Smilie: 

Thanks Bino and Nark... and Thanks to she knows who she is a total hottie and she like my lats...... !!  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> *Monday January 29th 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 8* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 14* 
> 
> *Chest: Biceps*
> 
> 
> Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> ...


Good session fez!

----------


## JohnboyF

> Good session fez!



Thanks audis,

Hey man... I forgot to say Happy **ay.... So Happy Belated Birthday.. DOnt feel to bad though my dad's **ay is on the same day i didnt wish him either so.. technically i wished u over my dad lol.....

----------


## audis4

> Thanks audis,
> 
> Hey man... I forgot to say Happy **ay.... So Happy Belated Birthday.. DOnt feel to bad though my dad's **ay is on the same day i didnt wish him either so.. technically i wished u over my dad lol.....


 :LOL:  thanks a lot man! no worries at all  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday January 30th 2007...12:30 p.m. Week 7* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 14* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Treadmill


Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 17 :15 reps
set 2: 18: 12 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 5 reps , 17: 6 reps , 16 :4 reps, 14: 6 reps 

Leg Press

_*Was occupied so i did squats first lower back has been bugging me so i dropped the weight alot this week on the Leg press.._ 

Set 1: 630:1 reps
Set 2: 630: 12 reps 
Set 3: 675: 10 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 310 : 11 reps
Set 2: 310: 12 reps
Set 3: 345:4 reps, 295 : 6 reps, 225: 10 :reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 14 reps
Set 3: 50 : 14 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 315 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 315 : 11 reps
Set 3: 315: 10 reps
Set 4: 315 : 10 reps
Set 5 :315 : 11 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill

_Awesome Session... Updated pics coming soon....._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Comparison Pics*


*week 14* 





*week 6* 




_*Also these are my legs flat : about 2 hours after cardio..._

*Corey... Life and PT COACH MAN  owe u one big time*

----------


## JohnboyF

*week 14* 




*week 14* 






_I think i grew...  Good job C.... _

----------


## 2.minutes

:Clap:  MASHALLA good job  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

> *MASHALLA good job*



Haha thanks

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Comparison Pics*
> 
> 
> *week 14* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *week 6*


What the HELL!

I did that?

Jeez.. i need to up my fees  :LOL:  

Good job lil buddy.

I don't see me changing ANYTHING at this point lol.

That 6-week shocker certainly did it's job!

-N

----------


## S431M7

> MASHALLA good job


K7ef 7alk7um Yas7abub,

Good strong thighs Ya Faiz

 :7up:

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Legs Looking really good man.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Lookin damn good Faiz and stayin really lean from the looks of your arms/abs.

Keep it up.

----------


## JohnboyF

Thanks Guys!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday January 31st 2007 Week 8*


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 14/16
_
Rest_

----------


## Columbus

What is your current stack Faiz........don't say nothing.

----------


## JohnboyF

edited

----------


## Columbus

Very interesting if that is the truth..........IGF did little for me.....hope it works for you.....I used it duing pct though, so a different boat....

Why no test? How is the tren treating you? I sent you a pm, seems like you are cutting, but cals are high........is your split still 40,40,20?

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday Feburuary 1st 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 7* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 14* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 9 reps 
set 3: 25: 9 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 6 reps 10 :12 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 80: 10 reps
Set 2: 80: 8 reps 
Set 3: 80: 7 reps
Set 4: 80: 8 reps* failure , 55:3 reps, 45: 4 reps, 35: 5 reps


Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 11 reps
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 115: 7 reps 
Set 4: 115: 8 reps , 85: 9 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 160: 11 reps
Set 2: 160 : 10 reps
Set 3: 160 : 9 reps
Set 4: 160 : 8 reps, 135 : 6 reps , 115:6 reps


1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 9 reps
Set 3: 35: 5 reps, 25 : 6 reps , 20: 6 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 165: 10 reps
Set 2 : 165: 10 reps
Set 3: 175: 5 reps ,145: 6 reps , 130: 6 reps, 115 : 4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## Columbus

ever switch to barbells Faiz?

----------


## JohnboyF

> ever switch to barbells Faiz?


Barbell Press? no

----------


## Prada

Great development, keep up the hard work Faiz.

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> 100mg of dbol ed
> 150 mg tren ed
> 100mg of winny ed
> slin 10-15 iu depending on how ifeel
> 60-100mcg igf depending on how i feel
> t3 
> 
> 4700 cals non training
> 5500 cals training



Whats your cycle experience?

I use to think you were natural!

----------


## JohnboyF

> Great development, keep up the hard work Faiz.


Thanks buddy... The habs game was sick yesterday.. Sorray just jumped the guy after the hit..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday Febuary 2nd 2007 1:40 PM Phase 2-Beta Week - 7*

_Total Weeks so far 14_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching major shin splints

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 8 reps

Deads 

_Back has been bugging me alot like i can't bend down_
Set 1:315: 4 reps
Set 2:315 :4 reps
Set 3: 315: 4 reps

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 165: 11 reps
Set 2: 165: 9 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 165: 8 reps ,135: 4 reps, 120 : 4 reps, 105 : 4 reps

Bent over BB Rows

Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps
Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 8 reps

owe my back

Cardio : PWO: Inclined Treadmill

----------


## audis4

is this your first cycle fez? how far along are you?

----------


## Prada

> Thanks buddy... The habs game was sick yesterday.. Sorray just jumped the guy after the hit..


Yeah I heard and later saw the clip, Souray defended his captain Koivu but should have waited for the right time for revenge. He got a game misconduct and the pens had a 7min PP. 
Dont worry I listened to 2 hours of debate on radio, whether or not he should've jumped him. Theyre still talking about it as I type this.  :LOL:  Its nuts
Nonetheless we must resign Souray I always like character guys.
We'll see what the Leafs will do with Sundin and Tucker

----------


## JohnboyF

> Yeah I heard and later saw the clip, Souray defended his captain Koivu but should have waited for the right time for revenge. He got a game misconduct and the pens had a 7min PP. 
> Dont worry I listened to 2 hours of debate on radio, whether or not he should've jumped him. Theyre still talking about it as I type this.  Its nuts
> Nonetheless we must resign Souray I always like character guys.
> We'll see what the Leafs will do with Sundin and Tucker



O man .....the leafs are playing like crap... dont even get me started

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Whats your cycle experience?
> 
> I use to think you were natural!


That cycle he posted was solely to fuck with Columbus

After Columbus said:




> What is your current stack Faiz........*don't say nothing.*


I wouldn't have wasted the effort fabricating that nonsense though.

Now he has to recant..or ignore all other posts with regard to cycles.

----------


## chest6

Careful with that lower back..thats the same thing I have and its gotten progressively worse as I continue training. Finally decided to take a week off alltogether..may extend to 2

----------


## JohnboyF

> Careful with that lower back..thats the same thing I have and its gotten progressively worse as I continue training. Finally decided to take a week off alltogether..may extend to 2


Thanks man i havent tried icing it yet.. i went with Lakota a muscle rub thing it actually worked for a bit.. like 2 hours

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday February 3rd 2007 Week 8* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 14/16
_
Rest_

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yea I got the PM actually believing you were taking in over 5K calories.. 
You funny  :Smilie: 

Keep up the hard work.

----------


## Columbus

It's all hush hush....which is cool....I like it that way..........everyone has their own plan and strategy that's why you CAN'T relhy on anyone on these board on any other boards.....knowledge? Yes, but when inquiring to specifics, no one in their right mind will give away that......I've learned hat now and maybe that's why I ask so many damn questions......I'm done with that.


Her Faiz....I'm telling you right now, take it for what its worth....I ve done cardio for many many years......esp. the incline walk which is FANTASTIC at burning cals and limiting muscle wasting...HOWEVER, it will wreck HAVOC on you back SO DROP IT......move it down to 7-8% and increase the speed.......or use the elliptical.......bike.......until you recover....no need in messing up potential gains because of wack cardio.

----------


## *Narkissos*

When i agreed to take him on i had him agree to a no-disclosure clause.

So while i asked him to keep a detailed log, he really can't (or shouldn't)discuss his diet or supplements.

It's all pretty straight foward though.

Cyclic training... Cyclic cardio... Cyclic calories... Same basic supplements tru-out (chromium picloniate; b-complex; vitamin C... at specific times).

The training and the food is making the changes in his physique.

I find people think there're secrets to the bodybuilding lifestyle.. but honestly, there are none.

On a side note Faiz... If you're going to bullshit people, do it off the board. I won't have people believing that i have anyone i train on a boatload of drugs...Especially since i don't believe in heavy drug use.

-Narkissos

----------


## Columbus

Its all good...everything is taken with a grain of salt anyways.......if he's on, so be it, if not, so be it....why he would lie to me, well, who knows, but that's why you gotta be careful who ypu trust.....and right now there is one or two that fit that boat.......oh well,, tat ta....

Gear or no gear, faiz you look good bro......with or without someone's help...you have the knowledge to do this on your own......you'll get there bro......trust me.....

----------


## JohnboyF

> Its all good...everything is taken with a grain of salt anyways.......if he's on, so be it, if not, so be it....why he would lie to me, well, who knows, but that's why you gotta be careful who ypu trust.....and right now there is one or two that fit that boat.......oh well,, tat ta....
> 
> Gear or no gear, faiz you look good bro......with or without someone's help...you have the knowledge to do this on your own......you'll get there bro......trust me.....



Great Post C.. thanks man.. now get your yournal up!

----------


## Columbus

> Great Post C.. thanks man.. now get your yournal up!


I'll start my bulking March 1st with my mentor........I'll post it up then...won't be as detailed or as srong as yours, but I'm going to get there...on stage...tis my goal! 2 years!

----------


## JohnboyF

> I'll start my bulking March 1st with my mentor........I'll post it up then...won't be as detailed or as srong as yours, but I'm going to get there...on stage...tis my goal! 2 years!



Glad to hear it....oh and good luck most importantly

----------


## IBdmfkr

> I'll start my bulking March 1st with my mentor........I'll post it up then...won't be as detailed or as srong as yours, but I'm going to get there...on stage...tis my goal! 2 years!


I'm like Arnold on Pumping Iron when he says they all come to me for information, "who's to say I don't give them the wrong information" LMAO 
 :1laugh:  

Goodluck Faiz, doin great so far.

----------


## JohnboyF

> I'm like Arnold on Pumping Iron when he says they all come to me for information, "who's to say I don't give them the wrong information" LMAO 
>  
> 
> Goodluck Faiz, doin great so far.



LOL... Yea I B D is bastard he told me to scream when i pose... 

thanks b d i got 2 more weeks of bulking left... then the fun begins.. but i think my weight has stayed the same but size has increased...if you can understand that i barely can but weight is just a number..

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I'm like Arnold on Pumping Iron when he says they all come to me for information, "who's to say I don't give them the wrong information" LMAO 
>  
> 
> Goodluck Faiz, doin great so far.



I think you mean...."the wrong advices"..... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

> When i agreed to take him on i had him agree to a no-disclosure clause.
> 
> So while i asked him to keep a detailed log, he really can't (or shouldn't)discuss his diet or supplements.
> 
> It's all pretty straight foward though.
> 
> Cyclic training... Cyclic cardio... Cyclic calories... Same basic supplements tru-out (chromium picloniate; b-complex; vitamin C... at specific times).
> 
> The training and the food is making the changes in his physique.
> ...


ahhh crap i just saw this post ... I'm in trouble...Yea i made a mistake b.s my cyle that was bad... anyhow it wont happen again... 
Tuna 3lbs ED week 1-22  :LOL:

----------


## IBdmfkr

> LOL... Yea I B D is bastard he told me to scream when i pose... 
> 
> thanks b d i got 2 more weeks of bulking left... then the fun begins.. but i think my weight has stayed the same but size has increased...if you can understand that i barely can but weight is just a number..


Yea, just gotta take the muscle growth in spurts and be patient. Everything will pay off in a few years, you'll be sitting at 200+ with under 10%bodyfat.

lol yea Hellmask, that part was funny as hell.. Poor Franco Columbo.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday February 4th 2007 Week 8* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 14/16
_
Rest_

----------


## 1buffsob

Looking sick as hell man. Keep it up!!!

----------


## Columbus

Faiz - do you chew your dbol ?? errr.......nevermind....

Cheat today man? Why not switch to barbells? Just wondering what the rationale is......lookin good!

----------


## JohnboyF

> Faiz - do you chew your dbol ?? errr.......nevermind....
> 
> *Cheat today man?* Why not switch to barbells? Just wondering what the rationale is......lookin good!


Cheat i dont cheat colombus it weaknes me mentally... 

Well we are focusing on my chest dumbbells give me a better rom.. yeilding better growth...

----------


## chest6

Yeah I like dumbbells much better. When I focus on barbells everything hurts  :Frown: 

chest filled out much better when I started hitting dumbbells as well

----------


## Columbus

CHEST.....CHEST....NOT CHEAT....sorry bro...I got chest today too.......no bis though!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday February 5th 2007...12:30 p.m. Week 9* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 15* 

*Chest: Biceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :12 reps
set 2: 85: 8 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 100: 4 reps , 65: 3 reps , 45:4 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 75lb:10 reps 
Set 2: 75: 10 reps 
Set 3: 80: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 85: 4 reps , 50:6 reps, 45 : 4 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 125 : 12 reps
Set 2: 125: 10 reps
Set 3: 125 :10 reps
Set 4: 135:9 reps , 105 : 4 reps, 95: 4 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 10 reps
Set 3: 25 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps, 25: 7 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 9 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 :9 reps 
Set 4: 25: 9 reps , 20 : 4 reps, 15:5 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

----------


## Columbus

are you getting stronger bro???

----------


## IBdmfkr

Why not just look back in his log as his prior lifts? That should answer your question.

I doubt he's getting weaker.

----------


## JohnboyF

> are you getting stronger bro???


yes and no some weeks i lift more some weeks i dont.. but the lifts have improved... sometimes the reps increase more then weight...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Why not switch to barbells? Just wondering what the rationale is......lookin good!


His diet and training....everything, i set out on a day to day basis.. 

It's based on what his physique needed.

The rationale?

His results speak for themselves i'd say.

Narkissos

----------


## Columbus

> His diet and training....everything, i set out on a day to day basis.. 
> 
> It's based on what his physique needed.
> 
> The rationale?
> 
> His results speak for themselves i'd say.
> 
> Narkissos


Thanks for the reply Nark....but Faiz can speak too......I believe that he already did....

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thanks for the reply Nark....but Faiz can speak too......I believe that he already did....


 :Icon Rolleyes:  Then listen when he speaks... because the reply has been the same since the inception

"Faiz, why have you made a particular change?"

"Because Nark said so"

"Faiz why are you doing what you're doing?"

"Because Nark said to"

 :LOL:  

Surely it must've sunk in by now...




Keep on course Faiz.. You're looking CRAZY!

----------


## Columbus

> Then listen when he speaks... because the reply has been the same since the inception
> 
> "Faiz, why have you made a particular change?"
> 
> "Because Nark said so"
> 
> "Faiz why are you doing what you're doing?"
> 
> "Because Nark said to"
> ...


 :7up:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday February 6th 2007...1:00 p.m. Week 8* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 15* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Stationary Bike

Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 10 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 5 reps , 17: 5 reps , 16 :4 reps, 14: 6 reps 

Leg Press



Set 1: 540:12 reps
Set 2: 675: 12 reps 
Set 3: 720: 12 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 10 reps
Set 2: 315: 12 reps
Set 3: 350:4 reps, 315 : 4 reps, 225: 9 reps , 135: 9 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 15 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 320 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 320 : 10 reps
Set 3: 320: 12 reps
Set 4: 320 : 10 reps
Set 5 :320 : 11 reps

Cardio 30 min : Eliptical

----------


## audis4

> *Tuesday February 6th 2007...1:00 p.m. Week 8* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 15* 
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> 
> Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> ...


Nice leg session! You'll be @ 1,000lbs leg press in no time  :Wink:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looking real good lil buddy  :Wink: 

Keep it up

----------


## chest6

notice the leg poundage keeps increasing...especially squats

I remember a few weeks ago you were at 315/325 for 4 or 5 now look at you. Keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

> notice the leg poundage keeps increasing...especially squats
> 
> I remember a few weeks ago you were at 315/325 for 4 or 5 now look at you. Keep it up



Thanks man... good to see u guys following..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday February 7th 2007 Week 9*


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 15/16
_
Rest...stats exam at 5 _

----------


## Prada

I detest stats, so dry and unexiting. Chi square, hypotyhesis testing, et cetera.

----------


## Columbus

I followed your EXACT delt and tri routine yesterday bro...I am about 20lbs less than you in weights used (and also bodyweight) but it is an intense session, maybe I'll try legs today.......except our leg press is busted...that verticals leg press garbage piece of trash...........

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday Feburuary 9th 2007...6:50 p.m. Week 7* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 14* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*

_ I trained with my gf today.. i got a nice back rub prior to going to the gym_
Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :12 reps
set 2: 25: 10 reps 
set 3: 25: 10 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 17.5: 5 reps 12.5 :6 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 80: 9 reps
Set 2: 80: 10 reps 
Set 3: 80: 9 reps
Set 4: 80: 8 reps, 55:3 reps, 45: 4 reps, 


Upright rows

Set 1: 100 : 10 reps
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 115: 7 reps 
Set 4: 115: 7 reps , 80: 9 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 8 reps
Set 2: 165 : 8 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 9 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 9 reps
Set 3: 35: 5 reps, 25 : 6 reps , 20: 6 reps 

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 165: 10 reps
Set 2 : 165: 10 reps
Set 3: 175: 4 reps ,145:4 reps , 130: 4 reps, 115 : 4 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

_Awesome session for both of us..._

*Nark* that little cardio routine you showed me worked wonders FYI.. i think im going to have to sign up for "cardio" training as well..  :Thumps Up:  the thumbsup icon shoud be more like like a finger drawing circles...  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:  Glad y'all liked it.

Who says that the free things aren't good?  :Wink:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday Febuary 9th 2007 7:00 PM Phase 2-Beta Week - 8*

_Total Weeks so far 15_

*Back*

_Notes..... I'm sick i had 3 hours of sleep last night have work tomorrow from 11-9 have 2 midterms 1 assigment and 2 interviews all before wedneday. On wednesday i have 7 hours straight of class.. God... Lower back is in pain i think i pulled a muscle b/c i toched my lower spine and it hurts like a bruise.. so no deads this week_

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching major shin splints

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 13 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Bent over BB Rows

Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 9 reps
Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 9 reps

Deads 

_Back has been bugging me alot like i can't bend down_
not done... this week

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 135: 12 reps
Set 2: 150: 9 reps
Set 3: 150: 10 reps
Set 4: 155: 8 reps, 125: 4 reps , 110: 4 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 140: 11 reps
Set 2: 140: 9 reps
Set 3: 140 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 140: 8 reps ,125: 4 reps, 110 : 4 reps

owe my back

Cardio : PWO: Elipitcal

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^When you are rested.. we'll re-add deadlifts EOWk.

Remind me to adjust your routine to suit. 

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

> ^^When you are rested.. we'll re-add deadlifts EOWk.
> 
> Remind me to adjust your routine to suit. 
> 
> -N



Can do... Last week is approachig

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday February 10th 2007 Week 9* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 15/16
_
Rest...sick as hell i called in sick today for work.. studying.._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday February 11th 2007 Week 9* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 15/16
_
Rest... still sick as hell getting worse... Studyin was not good at all.. going to try to tomorrow well i have to very burnout drained tired etc.. i think i should encorporate cheatday 2morrow ...  .. naw diet was spot on.. just mega dosed on vit c and water.. still nothing_

----------


## audis4

Get better man! Good luck on the tests too! Looks like the lifts are going well  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday February 12th 2007...12:00 p.m. Week 10* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 16* 

*Chest: Biceps*

_Notes still sick no real appetite but i still ate my meals..i was thinking to my self man i'm going to heavy shitty workout cuz im sick.. But then i was like fark.. thats just settting myself up for failure. So i got rid of that mind set and had an awesome session... See Corey I'm learning.._ 

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :12 reps
set 2: 85: 10 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 100: 4 reps , 55: 3 reps , 45:4 reps , 30: 6 reps

_On my second set on incline a dude i see in the gym or have been seeing in the university gym for a year was like you need a spot? I was like nah man im good... then he was like look at him.. followed by like man i can't even get those up myself._ 
Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:8 reps 
Set 2: 80: 8 reps 
Set 3: 80: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 85: 4 reps , 50:12 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 135 : 12 reps
Set 2: 135: 9 reps
Set 3: 125 :9 reps
Set 4: 135:9 reps , 105 : 4 reps, 95: 6 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 12 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps, 25: 8 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps 
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 :10 reps 
Set 4: 25: 10 reps , 20 : 4 reps, 12.5: 5 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

_Sweeet session rested a bit longer cuz i was out of breathe but still_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Monday February 12th 2007...12:00 p.m. Week 10* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 16* 
> 
> *Chest: Biceps*
> 
> _Notes still sick no real appetite but i still ate my meals..i was thinking to my self man i'm going to heavy shitty workout cuz im sick.. But then i was like fark.. thats just settting myself up for failure. So i got rid of that mind set and had an awesome session... See Corey I'm learning.._


Took you long enough  :Big Grin: 

-Nark

----------


## chest6

hell yeah. Gotta eat. When I had crazy food poisoning for 2 days I was still forcing chicken breasts and sweet taters down...then throwing it back up rofl...u gotta try  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

nice session Faiz! 100's on incline...keep it up bro!

----------


## JohnboyF

Thanks Chest, Audis.. Just had an interview with CIBC... fark it was two people grilling my ass...  :Frown:  tomorrow is Toyota though

----------


## chest6

Faiz is that avatar recent? I know it was the same positioning as your previous one (if it is different) but you just look much bigger as i remmeber since the last one

----------


## JohnboyF

Yea its diffrent that was me today... same postion 165 vs 160.. Thanks chest!

*160 week13*



*Today 165ish week 16*

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday February 13th 2007..7:30 p.m. Week 9* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 16* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Stationary Bike

Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :10 reps
set 2: 18: 10 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 5 reps , 16 :4 reps, 14: 6 reps 

Leg Press



Set 1: 675:12 reps
Set 2: 720: 10 reps 
Set 3: 765: 10 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 10 reps
Set 2: 315: 10 reps
Set 3: 350:4 reps, 315 : 4 reps, 225: 10 reps , 135: 10 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 15 reps
Set 3: 50 : 12 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 325 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 325 : 10 reps
Set 3: 325: 10 reps
Set 4: 325 : 10 reps
Set 5 :325 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Eliptical

----------


## Columbus

good to see bro...good to see someone else losing abs we'll get em back together bro.....you look good!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:  
______________

Looking good Jnr.

Our time of bulking is just about up.

I'd like a complete compilation of dated pics to go over.

Direct those to my email.

We'll do a re-assessment before goin into the next phase.

I need all your deadline dates also..for the contest etc.

When you get the chance (i.e. asap) have your bodyfat percentage tested for our reference.

-C

----------


## Snrf

> good to see bro...good to see someone else losing abs we'll get em back together bro.....you look good!!!


How is he losing abs? i can see em just the same...

----------


## JohnboyF

> How is he losing abs? i can see em just the same...


haha snurf... thanks buddy !!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday February 21sh 2007 Week 11*


*Phase 2-Beta* 


Week total with C= 17
_
Rest... :_

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:  

You need to keep that shit off the boards  :LOL: 


-The ice-cream man

----------


## JohnboyF

Can do... people will think ice cream is apart of my diet.. which it is.. but how much is unlimited.... time permiting...

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ get in as many hours as you can  :Wink: 

You might have to drop cardio that day..cus it might impede recovery.

Serving i-scream is alot of work  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

yalls analogies are very similar to mine with my friend here.

I decoded it pretty quickly.

People never know wtf we're talkin about

*zips mouth with imaginary key...tiptoes off*  :LOL: 

*Nark gets mad at chest*

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday Feburuary 15th 2007...2:00 p.m. Week 8* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 16* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :13 reps
set 2: 25: 10 reps 
set 3: 25: 10 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 4 reps 15 :8 reps, 10 :4 reps 

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75: 9 reps
Set 2: 75: 7* reps 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps
Set 4: 75: 8 reps, 50:6 reps, 40: 4 reps, 


Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 11 reps
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 115: 8 reps 
Set 4: 115: 8 reps , 85: 10 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 10 reps
Set 2: 165 : 8 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 9 reps , 95: 10 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 13 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 9 reps
Set 3: 35: 8 reps, 25 : 6 reps 

Tricep Press Down
_had to use the machine where you back is against a vertical mat_
Set 1: 60: 12 reps
Set 2 : 80: 12 reps
Set 3: 90: 4 reps ,70:6 reps , 60: 6 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## Columbus

nice session....I know you got a bad back, but wht are yours (or narks) feeling of the push press instead of dbells press? Or arnolds? Or smith bnp?




> ^^  
> 
> You need to keep that shit off the boards 
> 
> 
> -The ice-cream man


what are the benes to ice cream, just a treat/cheat?

----------


## audis4

> nice session....I know you got a bad back, but wht are yours (or narks) feeling of the push press instead of dbells press? Or arnolds? Or smith bnp?
> 
> 
> 
> *what are the benes to ice cream, just a treat/cheat*?


oh my gawd  :Nutkick:

----------


## JohnboyF

> nice session....I know you got a bad back, but wht are yours (or narks) feeling of the push press instead of dbells press? Or arnolds? Or smith bnp?
> 
> 
> 
> what are the benes to ice cream, just a treat/cheat?


I like DB's cuz of the Rom i feel with bar i cheat a bit too much...

The ice cream is a treat and cheat to be honest. Whenever i have the oppurtunity to get some/eat some im allowed there is no limit .. so this weekend Im looking at least 4-6 tubs.. time permitting not sure how much i can slam down.. but chocolate is also involved too.. Vanilla ice cream and choclolate bars.

For example if its avalible... i wake up during the night i can go for ice-cream im allowed to and was instructed too

----------


## Columbus

thanks........good luck bro...won't post, but I'll follow ya......hope you reach your goals!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday Febuary 16th 2007 3:30 PM Phase 2-Beta Week - 9*

_Total Weeks so far 16_

*Back*

_Notes.....END OF OUR 16 WEEK PROGRAM_ 

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 11 reps
Set 3: 9 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Bent over BB Rows
_After the first set something was not right so i decreased the weight_
Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 175: 8 reps
Set 3: 175: 8 reps
Set 4 : 175: 9 reps , 135: 10 reps

Deads 

_Back has been bugging me alot like i can't bend down_
not done... this week

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 150: 12 reps
Set 2: 155: 11 reps
Set 3: 155: 9 reps
Set 4: 155: 9 reps, 125: 8 reps , 110: 7 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 150: 9 reps
Set 2: 150: 10 reps
Set 3: 150 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 150: 8 reps ,120: 11 reps



Cardio : PWO: Elipitcal

----------


## chest6

> [B]
> 
> _Notes.....END OF OUR 16 WEEK PROGRAM_ 
> 
> 
> Deads 
> 
> *Back has been bugging me alot like i can't bend down
> not done... this week*


 :Tear:  


Yay you have the same problem I have

It sucks..A LOT

----------


## *Narkissos*

16 weeks!

woot woot!

On to bigger things.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Yay you have the same problem I have
> 
> It sucks..A LOT


i pulled a damn muscle man... its bad..

----------


## JohnboyF

> 16 weeks!
> 
> woot woot!
> 
> On to bigger things.



yes yes.,.. hopefully not smaller just shredded to the bone...

----------


## chest6

> i pulled a damn muscle man... its bad..


Yeah..I fvcked mine up around Thanksgiving and its just now startin to heal up....

----------


## Columbus

back and delts.....two muscles that take a loooong time to recover unless you rest bro.....trust me......also, is there a good massueus around?

----------


## IBdmfkr

Faiz you should buy a fly swatter.

----------


## JohnboyF

ahaha IBD i get it.. LOL ... in regards to ice cream its not bs LOL i will explain LOL!!!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday February 17th 2007 Week 10* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 16/16
_
Rest.._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday February 25th 2007 Week 11* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 17_
Rest.._

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Your diet etc. is in your PM inbox. Print it out.

-N

----------


## guest589745

Pimpin aint easy !

----------


## guest589745

good job man.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday February 12th 2007...7:15 p.m. Week 11* 

*Phase 3 Maintenince: Week 17* 

*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :12 reps
set 2: 85: 9 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 95: 4 reps , 55: 6 reps , 40:6 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80lb:12 reps 
Set 2: 80: 10 reps 
Set 3: 80: 8 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 85: 6 reps , 55:8 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 80 : 12 reps
Set 2: 90:10 reps
Set 3: 100 :10 reps
Set 4: 110:9 reps 90: 9 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 12 reps
Set 3: 30 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 30: 8 reps, 25: 8 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps 
Set 2: 25: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 :10 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 17.5: 9 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

----------


## *Narkissos*

Still strong..and getting stronger apparently.

YGPM BTW.

Something new's come up  :Wink: 

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

^^^ Sweet man.... just read it

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday February 20th 2007..4:00 p.m. Week 11* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 17* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Inclined Treadmill
Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 10 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 5 reps , 16 :5 reps, 14: 6 reps 

Leg Press



Set 1: 720:10 reps
Set 2: 765: 10 reps 
Set 3: 765: 10 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 10 reps
Set 2: 315: 10 reps
Set 3: 350:4 reps, 315 : 4 reps, 225: 10 reps , 135: 10 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 13 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 325 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 325 : 10 reps
Set 3: 325: 10 reps
Set 4: 325 : 11 reps
Set 5 :325 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Stationary Bike

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday February 21sh 2007 Week 11*


*Phase 2-Beta* 


Week total with C= 17
_
Rest... :_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday Feburuary 22th 2007...1:30 p.m. Week 9* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 17* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

_Notes: Not a good session at all... alot of things on my mind. Well one thing._ 

Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 10 reps 
set 3: 25: 10 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 4 reps 15 :6 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75: 10 reps
Set 2: 75: 9 reps 
Set 3: 75: 9 reps
Set 4: 75: 9 reps, 50:6 reps

Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 10 reps
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 9 reps 
Set 4: 115: 7 reps , 85: 10 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 12 reps
Set 2: 165 : 10 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 12 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 11 reps
Set 3: 35: 9 reps

Tricep Press Down

_had to use the machine where you back is against a vertical mat_

Set 1: 70: 12 reps
Set 2 : 80: 12 reps
Set 3: 80: 18 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## chest6

squats didnt hurt your back?

----------


## JohnboyF

Nah man... leg press.. does its pulled muscle in my lower back if i sit for prolonged period its hurts.. like stiffens up real tight.. if bend over it hurts. for some reason squats dont hurt but picking up weights from the floor for chest, shoulders is a bitch i can feel it soo bad...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> _Notes: Not a good session at all... alot of things on my mind. Well one thing._


Get your mind right.

Holla

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

> Get your mind right.
> 
> Holla
> 
> -N


Easier said then done, bro.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Easier said then done, bro.


Still gotta do it...

What is it Faiz? A woman? Is that what it is? They always come in the way.. haha... 
Man ever since I am singel (4 months now), I have so much more free time, feel so much more relaxed, didn't miss a workout (unless I injured myself), got time to cook my food and do whatever I want, so much more freedom, totally free mind. I love it!

So... if that's what it is... You know what to do..  :Bbiwin:  

Good luck chief!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday Febuary 23rd 2007 3:30 PM Phase 2-Beta Week - 10*

_Total Weeks so far 17_

*Back*



_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 11 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 7 reps


Bent over BB Rows
Set 1: 185: 8 reps
Set 2: 185: 8 reps
Set 3: 185: 8 reps
Set 4 : 185: 8 reps , 135: 8 reps

Deads 

_Back has been bugging me alot like i can't bend down_
not done... this week

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 155: 9 reps
Set 2: 155: 8 reps
Set 3: 155: 9 reps
Set 4: 155: 9 reps, 125: 8 reps , 95: 7 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 155: 9 reps
Set 2: 145: 8 reps
Set 3: 145 : 7* reps 
Set 4: 145: 7 reps ,105: 7 reps



Cardio : PWO: Inclined Treadmill

----------


## chest6

You contemplated taking time off yet?

Mine worsened until I did.

----------


## JohnboyF

> You contemplated taking time off yet?
> 
> Mine worsened until I did.


I Dont no dude what to do... like it sucks im shifting the weight.. my friend says i look like a hunch back.. I tried icing it but i mean if im lifiting every day like dumbelss from ground etc.. it wont help u no?

what was ur rest like?

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday February 24th 2007 Week 11* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 17
_
Rest.._

----------


## chest6

> I Dont no dude what to do... like it sucks im shifting the weight.. my friend says i look like a hunch back.. I tried icing it but i mean if im lifiting every day like dumbelss from ground etc.. it wont help u no?
> 
> what was ur rest like?


basically i didn't do deadlifts or squats for 4-6 weeks. In that 4-6 weeks I took probably 2 weeks off of everything including cardio. Cardio I'd feel it stiffening up. I'd ice 2x a day. Started heating it when I woke up and before late workouts. Stretch it like 3-4x a day too.

----------


## Columbus

I have been setting the pins around ankle level so you arent actually pulling from the floor......much beter for the back.....it's not a rack pull, but it's not off the floor........also, the oh pressing ges me too........so I'd nix that for awhile....and ESPECIALLY the incline walk!!!!!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday February 25th 2007 Week 11* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 17_
Rest.._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday February 26th 2007...1:15 p.m.* 

8 [/B]

*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :12 reps
set 2: 85: 9 reps 
set 3: 85: 7 reps 
set 4 drop: 100: 6 reps , 50: 6 reps , 40:5 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 75lb:8 reps 
Set 2: 75: 10 reps 
Set 3: 75: 10 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 80: 8 reps , 50:7 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 140 : 10 reps
Set 2: 140:8 reps
Set 3: 140 :9 reps
Set 4: 140:7 reps, 110: 7 reps, 95: 8 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 8 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 8 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps, 20: 6 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 8 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 4 reps , 15: 7 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpicital

----------


## audis4

^^looking good faiz! I'm following your log  :Wink: 
Nice work on the 100lbs d-bell flat bench....next week will be 105-110's?  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Following Your progress as well Faiz. 
Better not miss a sessions, or Audis and I will be on Your back, right with Chest and Nark  :LOL:  I don't think You'd want that... were pretty big mofos too  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday February 27th 2007..7:30 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 18* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : Inclined Treadmill
Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 10 reps 
set 3: 18: 11 reps  
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 5 reps , 16 :5 reps, 14: 5 reps, 13: 6 reps 

Leg Press



Set 1: 675:12 reps
Set 2: 720: 10 reps 
Set 3: 720: 10 reps , 630: 10 reps


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 10 reps
Set 2: 315: 10 reps
Set 3: 350:4 reps, 315 : 5 reps, 225: 10 reps , 135: 10 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 15 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 325 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 325 : 10 reps
Set 3: 325: 11 reps
Set 4: 325 : 10 reps
Set 5 :325 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elipitcal

----------


## chest6

Notice you've trained hams first pretty consistently..

I may have missed an explanation but is this on purpose? Hams lagging behind? I never really caught a good angle on your leg pics to see them to comment

----------


## JohnboyF

yup ^^

damn chest.. Hams were lagging thats why we hit em first.. they sucked to be honest!

----------


## chest6

I figured..

Whens the last time you hit sldl? I love those  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday February 28th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... :_

----------


## audis4

nice #'s on the squats and leg press  :Wink:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday March 8th 2007...1:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 18* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill



Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 8 reps 
set 3: 25: 9 reps 
set 4: 25: 9 reps , 20: 5 reps 15 :6 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 70: 10 reps
Set 2: 70: 10 
Set 3: 70: 10 reps
Set 4: 70: 9 reps, 50:6 reps , 40: 5 reps

Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 9 reps
Set 2: 105: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 8 reps 
Set 4: 110: 8 reps , 85: 10 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 8 reps
Set 2: 165 : 8 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 10 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 35: 9 reps

Tricep Press Down



Set 1: 165: 12 reps
Set 2 : 165: 8 reps
Set 3: 170: 6 reps , 140: 5 reps, 125: 6 reps, 110: 5 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## chest6

u guys and ur fast metabolisms and your ice cream. I hate you. 

Pft..I know what ice cream is..Ive caught on  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

> u guys and ur fast metabolisms and your ice cream. I hate you. 
> 
> Pft..I know what ice cream is..Ive caught on



^^^ LMAO... are you getting your serving?

----------


## Columbus

YES! Ice cream is wha we ALL need lol...........Please keep getting weaker....cause I'm catchin you......70x4 last week on delts and 100x6 on uorights.........I'll be there soon!

I'm only playn bro......you keep eating and you'll blow me ou of the water......keep it up. I respect the amt of cardio you have been doing.....I couldnt fathom doin pw cadio.






> *Thurday March 1st 2007...5:00 p.m.* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 18* 
> 
> *Shoulder : Triceps*
> 
> 
> Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> ...

----------


## chest6

> ^^^ LMAO... are you getting your serving?


lol..no comment.  :LOL:

----------


## Snrf

> YES! Ice cream is wha we ALL need lol...........*Please keep getting weaker....cause I'm catchin you*......70x4 last week on delts and 100x6 on uorights.........I'll be there soon!


 :Bs: 


I need some ice cream btw. Anyone care to share? I'm willing to travel

----------


## JohnboyF

> I need some ice cream btw. Anyone care to share? I'm willing to travel


LMAO snurf... hmmm i shall see if i can mail you some chickas

----------


## chest6

ROFL..

this thread is crackin me up.

Yall think just like i do lol

----------


## audis4

> I need some ice cream btw. Anyone care to share? I'm willing to travel


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday March 2nd 2007 4:00 PM* 

_Total Weeks so far 18_

*Back*



_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 14 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Bent over BB Rows
Set 1: 185: 8 reps * something wasnt right again!
Set 2: 175: 8 reps
Set 3: 175: 8 reps
Set 4 : 175: 9 reps , 135: 9 reps , 95:10 reps

Deads 

_Back has been bugging me alot like i can't bend down_
not done... this week

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 150: 12 reps
Set 2: 155: 10 reps
Set 3: 155: 8 reps
Set 4: 155: 8 reps, 125: 6 reps , 110: 5 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 145: 8 reps
Set 2: 145: 9 reps
Set 3: 145 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 145: 8 reps ,110: 4 reps, 100: 5 reps



Cardio : PWO: Inclined Treadmill

----------


## Columbus

You've had better sessions...cmon bro.......take a break......

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday March 3rd 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 18
_
Rest.._

----------


## Columbus

Maybe you should train everyday? Lol....kidding bro.....I do need the rest, but I can't understand why I can icnrease the weights each week....I guess when it ceases and I start getting weeker, then I'll now to stop!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Friday March 2nd 2007 4:00 PM* 
> 
> Wide grip Pullups
> 
> Set 1: 14 reps
> Set 2: 10 reps
> Set 3: 8 reps
> Set 4: 6 reps
> Set 5: 8 reps
> ...


Drop this... Switch to V-Bar/Long-bar Low Pulley Row.. Keeping Torso upright and perpendicular to the floor. Keep Cheating to a minimum. And don't lean foward at extension.. instead rotate your shoulders foward.. while keeping your spine neutral.

Don't list deads... don't even consider 'em.

-N
p.s. No back pain with squats etc. on leg day?

----------


## chest6

Yeah man....what I did was took out everything that recruited my lower back.

i.e. All I did was low rows..and like Nark said..keep torso straight up..dont lean forward. High rows..bout it.

It'll never get better if you keep tryin to do all the other stuff...

----------


## JohnboyF

> Drop this... Switch to V-Bar/Long-bar Low Pulley Row.. Keeping Torso upright and perpendicular to the floor. Keep Cheating to a minimum. And don't lean foward at extension.. instead rotate your shoulders foward.. while keeping your spine neutral.
> 
> Don't list deads... don't even consider 'em.
> 
> -N
> *p.s. No back pain with squats etc. on leg day*?


No pain during but after yes.. Leg press i can rest my lower back on the pad cuz of the pressure it puts on.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday March 4th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 18
_
Rest.._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday March 5 2007...1:00 p.m.* 

8 [/B]

*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill


Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :11 reps
set 2: 85: 8 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 100: 4 reps , 50: 6 reps , 45:4 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 75lb:8 reps 
Set 2: 75: 8 reps 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 80: 7 reps , 50:6 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 140 : 8 reps
Set 2: 140:8 reps
Set 3: 140 :9 reps
Set 4: 140:8 reps, 110: 7 reps, 95: 6 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 8 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 9 reps
Set 3: 30 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 30: 6 reps, 22.5: 8 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 8 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 15: 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Stairmaster

----------


## *Narkissos*

How're you feeling today lil bro?

----------


## JohnboyF

Back is still messed its gettin better the gf said its not as lumpy anymore and doesnt spasm when touched... so im still putting muscle creams on etc...

Oh wat are long low puller rows i think.. i would use the cable's set it at a bottom and row that way? 

Still waiting on you though et la nark style cheescake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday March 6th 2007..9:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 19* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

_ I had to wake up early to train as i have a major assigment due this week so i just had a shake and fruit preworkout then went to my meals._ 

General Warm up : Inclined Treadmill
Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 10 reps 
set 3: 18: 11 reps 
set 4: 19: 6 reps , 17: 4 reps , 16 :4 reps, 14: 6 reps

Leg Press



Set 1: 675:10 reps
Set 2: 675: 10 reps 
Set 3: 675: 10 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 11 reps
Set 2: 315: 10 reps
Set 3: 350:6 reps, 315 : 4 reps, 225: 10 reps , 135: 10 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 12 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 325 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 325 : 10 reps
Set 3: 325: 10 reps
Set 4: 325 : 10 reps
Set 5 :325 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elipitcal

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Oh wat are long low puller rows i think.. i would use the cable's set it at a bottom and row that way?


Something like that.

Do you have a station to do seated cable rows?

Usually the bar used is that triangle bar.

Switch it with the long bar that's normally used for lat pulldowns.

..Turning your seated Row into a fixed plane barbell row.

Think about it.




> Still waiting on you though et la nark style cheescake


 :Stick Out Tongue: .. I'll have something for you shortly.

You've gotta admit that you're having fun as is though  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Something like that.
> 
> Do you have a station to do seated cable rows?
> 
> Usually the bar used is that triangle bar.
> 
> Switch it with the long bar that's normally used for lat pulldowns.
> 
> ..Turning your seated Row into a fixed plane barbell row.
> ...


Yea we have a seated row.. So its just long bar cable row.. I got it.. 




> .. I'll have something for you shortly.
> 
> You've gotta admit that you're having fun as is though


its not bad.. I'm still anal so it will be like an extra scoop here and there lol nothing nark style yet.. Soon to break the mindset..

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^I don't want you to break the mindset... You're at a good place.

I'd like to keep you lean year-round honestly.

----------


## chest6

extra scoop ROFL

I feel your pain on the back  :Frown: 

I hit wide grip low rows for awhile..to simulate exactly that, a bent over row. Yeah..different plane so itll work a little differently, but takes out lower back involvement a bit.

----------


## JohnboyF

> ^^I don't want you to break the mindset... You're at a good place.
> 
> I'd like to keep you lean year-round honestly.



Damn it... More yam for faiz  :Frown:

----------


## JohnboyF

> extra scoop ROFL
> 
> I feel your pain on the back 
> 
> I hit wide grip low rows for awhile..to simulate exactly that, a bent over row. Yeah..different plane so itll work a little differently, but takes out lower back involvement a bit.


I'm going to give them a try. Cuz row's did hurt my back too picking up the weight and bending over.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday March 7th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... :_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday March 8th 2007...1:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 18* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill



Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 8 reps 
set 3: 25: 9 reps 
set 4: 25: 9 reps , 20: 5 reps 15 :6 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 70: 10 reps
Set 2: 70: 10 
Set 3: 70: 10 reps
Set 4: 70: 9 reps, 50:6 reps , 40: 5 reps

Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 9 reps
Set 2: 105: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 8 reps 
Set 4: 110: 8 reps , 85: 10 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 8 reps
Set 2: 165 : 8 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 10 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 8 reps
Set 3: 35: 9 reps

Tricep Press Down



Set 1: 165: 12 reps
Set 2 : 165: 8 reps
Set 3: 170: 6 reps , 140: 5 reps, 125: 6 reps, 110: 5 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## Columbus

I tried that routine exactly bro....it's rough......you are doing great my friend.....how are the cals? What are your goals right now? Mass?

----------


## JohnboyF

Cals in all honestly havent been monitered recently nark has let me fly on my own for a bit..so.. goals i have 8 more weeks of bulking as stated in a post a page back i changed my competition date to sept 29.

----------


## Columbus

well good luck brutha.....any cheat days/meals? Where are you standing stats wise? 3K?

----------


## JohnboyF

cheat days no meal no

stats wise i dont weight my self really i havent in about 4 weeks...

Calories dunno really maybe 3000 not sure

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday March 9th 2007 7:00 PM* 

_Total Weeks so far 19_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 8 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Long- bar cable rows Rows
Set 1: 85: 8 reps * something wasnt right again!
Set 2: 95: 9 reps
Set 3: 95: 9 reps
Set 4 : 95: 8 reps , 85: 5 reps , 60:8 reps

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 155: 11 reps
Set 2: 155: 9 reps
Set 3: 155: 9 reps
Set 4: 155: 9 reps, 125: 6 reps , 110: 4 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 145: 8 reps
Set 2: 145: 8 reps
Set 3: 145 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 145: 8 reps ,110: 6 reps


Cardio : PWO: Stair-Master

----------


## Random

> Cardio : PWO: Stair-Master


Cardio Shmardio  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## JohnboyF

> Cardio Shmardio 
> 
> CD


lol.... gimme some red meat.

----------


## Random

> lol.... gimme some red meat.


Haha now youre talking my language!

CD

----------


## JohnboyF

> Haha now youre talking my language!
> 
> CD



gimme some of ur 500grams of carbs lol

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday March 10th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 19
_
Rest.._

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Can't wait to see some updated leg pics.
Nothing else screams "powerful" than tree trunk legs!

----------


## chest6

there ya go..u dropped the back exercises that cause pain

Hard to do I know... :Frown: 

its been 4 months since mine fvcked up and it just relapsed  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## guest589745

try not hitting legs for 3 weeks  :Frown:  I feel like a loser.............

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday March 11th 2007* 



Thanks guys ^^^


*Phase 2-Beta* 

Week total with C= 19
_
Rest.._

----------


## Columbus

You dropped some but still felt discomfort.....maybe time to skip back and legs for a week and see if that works.....maybe hit an arm day, or chest 2x etc......just thinking of suggestions.....working out with pain sucks.....well, pain that keeps you from doing certain movements.......


You've always had good legs, haven't you? Just never squated until recently?
I hate being tall!!!

----------


## JohnboyF

[QUOTE=Columbus]

*You've always had good legs, haven't you? Just never squated until recently?
I hate being tall!!![/*QUOTE]

nope

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday March 19th 2007...8:00 a.m.* 

w20 [/B]

*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :8 reps
set 2: 85: 9 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 90: 4 reps , 50: 9 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 70:11 reps 
Set 2: 70:11 reps 
Set 3: 75: 10 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 80: 8 reps , 50:9 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 110 : 11 reps
Set 2: 110:11 reps
Set 3: 110 :11 reps
Set 4: 110:10 reps, 90: 15 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 10 reps
Set 3: 25 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 30: 10 reps, 25: 8 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps 
Set 2: 25: 9 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20 : 6 reps ,15: 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill

----------


## Columbus

Faiz - good session but are you getting weaker?? Is it due to the back problems? Rest lil buddy.....rest before the scrawny catches you.......you are doing well and I wasnt flaming, just looked like you used 100's last session and droped down......or are you dropping weight this time around? aNYONE, NONE OF MY BUSINESS......just want to say good luck!

----------


## Columbus

PS, I'll hit some heavy deads for ya today!

----------


## JohnboyF

I'm not gettin weaker sunday night well monday morning i only slept 3-4 hours and trained fairly late. i dont belive in adding 5lbs ever week to my lifts, frankly its not possible if i cant go heavy i up the intensity

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday March 13th 2007..8:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 19* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.



General Warm up : Inclined Treadmill
Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 10 reps 
set 3: 18: 11 reps 
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 6 reps , 16 :4 reps, 14: 6 reps

Hack Squats



Set 1: 180:12 reps
Set 2: 215: 12 reps 
Set 3: 225: 10 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 10 reps
Set 2: 315: 10 reps
Set 3: 350:4 reps, 315 : 5 reps, 225: 10 reps , 135: 10 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 50: 15 reps
Set 2: 50 : 15 reps
Set 3: 50 : 15 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 325 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 325 : 11 reps
Set 3: 325: 10 reps
Set 4: 325 : 10 reps
Set 5 :325 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elipitcal + 20 min walk home

----------


## Columbus

what's the problem Faiz? Are you hurting? Cutting cals? losing energy? I mean dont get me wrong, you are working your ass off and doing a hell of a job, just weight/and or reps are falling.......

Have you ever thought about sipping on gatorade or dext during your routine? I think Nark does this or did, and I w thinking abou trying it......thoughts? Might give you more of a boost?

----------


## JohnboyF

> what's the problem Faiz? Are you hurting? Cutting cals? losing energy? I mean dont get me wrong, you are working your ass off and doing a hell of a job, just weight/and or reps are falling.......
> 
> Have you ever thought about sipping on gatorade or dext during your routine? I think Nark does this or did, and I w thinking abou trying it......thoughts? Might give you more of a boost?


what problem do you see??? cals are fine.. it depends on how i feel im human not a machine i have shit days and good days ... and the reps have been the same fyi they might have dropped on a set but upped on the other. Why would i need to sip dex during my routine? makes no sense to me.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday March 14th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... :_

----------


## Columbus

> what problem do you see??? cals are fine.. it depends on how i feel im human not a machine i have shit days and good days ... and the reps have been the same fyi they might have dropped on a set but upped on the other. Why would i need to sip dex during my routine? makes no sense to me.


Hey.....I wasnt slamming you....your weights even on an off day are much higher than mine....all I wanted to know is if you were trying to cut weight or cut cals, maybe lacking enrgy....hell yes,we all have off days....I apologize bro....

sipping dex......I remember Nark saying he drank his dex pretraining sometimes and wondered if you followed it and how it worked only because I WAS thinking of trying it tis all..........

----------


## *Narkissos*

re: dex pre-training.

It was an experiment..and it dropped it

It's documented in my log.

I trained better without it.

Faiz.. i finished K and G's diets... I have to finish R's.. then you'll get yours shortly. Til then, have a slice of cheescake on me  :Big Grin: 

Looking good buddy.  :Thumps Up: 

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

haha no problem...

K says thanks by the way... i doubt k will email you just cuz u no all the ins and outs!

----------


## Columbus

gotcha....nark - I m out.....maybe when Im 200+

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> what problem do you see??? cals are fine.. it depends on how i feel im human not a machine i have shit days and good days ... and the reps have been the same fyi they might have dropped on a set but upped on the other. Why would i need to sip dex during my routine? makes no sense to me.


Numbers don't mean shit to bodybuilders it's how it feels that counts!

----------


## Columbus

Agreed....just asking as a friend how the back was and if it was playing a role in his lifting......no thing......it doesn't matter if you can bench 135 or 435....as long as you look like you can and feel good......tis all that matters......I'm learning.....although I do train in a fashion where I try my damndest to either increase the weight by 5lbs or 1 rep....afterall, that really is the measure of progress......for me anyways.

----------


## Columbus

how u feel today bro??

----------


## *Narkissos*

> haha no problem...
> 
> K says thanks by the way... i doubt k will email you just cuz u no all the ins and outs!


She emailed me...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday March 16th 2007...5:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 19* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill



Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 12 reps 
set 3: 25: 10 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 6 reps 17 :6 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75: 11 reps
Set 2: 75: 8 
Set 3: 75: 8 reps
Set 4: 75: 7 reps, 55:4 reps , 40: 5 reps , 35:6 reps

Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 10 reps
Set 2: 105: 10 reps
Set 3: 110: 9 reps 
Set 4: 110: 8 reps , 85: 10 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 8 reps
Set 2: 165 : 12 reps
Set 3: 165 : 8 reps
Set 4: 165 : 10 reps, 135 : 9 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 12 reps
Set 3: 35: 10 reps, 25 :8 reps

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 165: 8 reps
Set 2 : 165: 12 reps
Set 3: 170: 5 reps , 140: 6 reps, 110: 7 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## Columbus

now thats what I'm talking about!!! Good improvements!!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday March 16th 2007 4:00 PM* 

_Total Weeks so far 20_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 16 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 8 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Long- bar cable rows Rows
Set 1: 95: 12 reps 
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 10 reps
Set 4 : 110: 8 reps , 85: 6 reps , 60:7 reps

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 155: 10 reps
Set 2: 155: 9 reps
Set 3: 155: 9 reps
Set 4: 155: 9 reps, 125: 6 reps , 110: 4 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 140: 9 reps
Set 2: 140: 8 reps
Set 3: 140 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 140: 8 reps , 120: 3 reps, 110: 6 reps


Cardio : PWO: Inclined Treadmill

----------


## Columbus

> *Friday March 16th 2007 4:00 PM* 
> 
> _Total Weeks so far 20_
> 
> *Back*
> 
> _Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 
> 
> Wide grip Pullups
> ...


Deads next week?? Hows the back? Maybe rack deads will be a good start?

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday March 17th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... only slept 1 hour last nite... b.c i had an exam at nine in the morning now im at work._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday March 18th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... ._

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Your diet's done.. possibly some training modifications to come.

Will check your log and get back to you.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday March 19th 2007...8:00 a.m.* 

there was a fire at the subway station.. i had class at 9.. The option was to take a bus to 3rd subway stop then subway all the way to school.. I was like meh i wont make it for 9.. of to the gym
w20 [/B]

*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill

Incline DB press

set 1: 85 :8 reps
set 2: 85: 9 reps 
set 3: 85: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 90: 4 reps , 50: 9 reps 

Flat DB Press

Set 1: 70:11 reps 
Set 2: 70:11 reps 
Set 3: 75: 10 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 80: 8 reps , 50:9 reps 


Pec-Deck

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 110 : 11 reps
Set 2: 110:11 reps
Set 3: 110 :11 reps
Set 4: 110:10 reps, 90: 15 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 10 reps
Set 3: 25 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 30: 10 reps, 25: 8 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 10 reps 
Set 2: 25: 9 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20 : 6 reps ,15: 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Inclined Treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Check your email Faiz.

----------


## chest6

x2...from your secret admirer

----------


## JohnboyF

i got nothing chest  :Frown:

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday March 20th 2007..1:30 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 19* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.



General Warm up : Bike
Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 18 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 11 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 4 reps , 16 :5 reps, 14: 6 reps

Hack Squats



Set 1: 225:12 reps
Set 2: 235: 10 reps 
Set 3: 245: 10 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 315 : 10 reps
Set 2: 315: 9 reps
Set 3: 335:4 reps, 225: 11 reps , 135: 11 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 55: 14 reps
Set 2: 55 : 12 reps
Set 3: 55 : 12 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 325 : 10 reps 
Set 2: 325 : 10 reps
Set 3: 325: 10 reps
Set 4: 325 : 10 reps
Set 5 :325 : 10 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elipitcal + 25 min walk home

----------


## *Narkissos*

Did laying leg-curls aggrevate your lower back?

----------


## JohnboyF

not as much.. but the back was really bad last nite, squats suffered a bit today to as i lessend the weight

----------


## Columbus

yoga!!

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday March 21st 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... :_

----------


## chest6

> yoga!!


ROFL! I just laughed pretty hard.

Yoga?

Lying leg curls hurt mine too.

Love you Faiz :Asskiss:

----------


## Columbus

don't knock it till...........

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday March 22nd 2007...1:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 20* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill



Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 10 reps 
set 3: 25: 12 reps 
set 4: 25: 10 reps , 20: 8 reps 15 :8 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 75: 9 reps
Set 2: 75: 8 
Set 3: 70: 10 reps
Set 4: 70: 8reps, 55:7 reps , 40: 6 reps 

Upright rows

Set 1: 110 : 8 reps
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 8 reps 
Set 4: 110: 8 reps , 85: 9 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 165: 9 reps
Set 2: 165 : 9 reps
Set 3: 165 : 9 reps
Set 4: 165 : 8 reps, 135 : 10 reps, 115: 10 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 :30 : 10 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 10 reps
Set 3: 35: 10 reps

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 165: 9 reps
Set 2 : 165: 10 reps
Set 3: 170: 6 reps , 140: 6 reps, 110: 9 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday March 23rd 2007 8:30 PM* 

_Total Weeks so far 21_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 9 reps
Set 4: 8 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Long- bar cable rows Rows
Set 1: 110: 10 reps 
Set 2: 110: 9 reps
Set 3: 110: 9 reps
Set 4 : 110: 8 reps , 85: 8 reps , 75:7 reps

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 160: 8 reps
Set 2: 160: 9 reps
Set 3: 160: 8 reps
Set 4: 160: 8 reps, 130: 5 reps , 115: 5 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 135: 9 reps
Set 2: 135: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 135: 8 reps , 120: 5 reps, 105: 5 reps


Cardio : PWO: Inclined Treadmill

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday March 24th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... ._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday March 25th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... ._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday March 26th 2007...12:00 a.m.* 




*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bile


Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80:14 reps 
Set 2: 80:11 reps 
Set 3: 80: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 90: 6 reps , 50:10 reps 

Incline DB press

set 1: 70 :12 reps
set 2: 70: 8 reps 
set 3: 70: 8 reps 
set 4 drop: 80: 4 reps , 50: 6 reps, 40 : 6 reps


Incline Flies

_The peak contraction is held for 2 seconds_

Set 1: 35 : 13 reps
Set 2: 40:11 reps
Set 3: 45 :7 reps
Set 4: 45:8 reps, 35: 8 reps , 25 : 10 reps

Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 10 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 10 reps
Set 3: 25 : 8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps, 17.5: 12 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 8 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20 : 4 reps ,15: 5 reps

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday March 28th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... :_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday March 29th 2007...1:00 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 22* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill



Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :14 reps
set 2: 25: 9 reps 
set 3: 25: 9 reps 
set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20: 6 reps 15 :10 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 70: 11 reps
Set 2: 70: 9
Set 3: 70: 9 reps
Set 4: 70: 9 reps, 50:6 reps , 40: 8 reps 

Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 8 reps
Set 2: 105: 8 reps
Set 3: 105: 8 reps 
Set 4: 105: 8 reps , 85: 8 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 170: 9 reps
Set 2: 170 : 8 reps
Set 3: 170 : 9 reps
Set 4: 170 : 8 reps, 135 : 17 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 :30 : 12 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 10 reps
Set 3: 35: 8 reps

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 165: 10 reps
Set 2 : 165: 8 reps
Set 3: 170: 6 reps , 140: 7 reps, 110: 9 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Elpitical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday March 30th 2007 6:40 PM* 

_Total Weeks so far 22_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 16 reps
Set 2: 11 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 8 reps
Set 5: 7 reps


Long- bar cable rows Rows
Set 1: 110: 10 reps 
Set 2: 110: 10 reps
Set 3: 110: 10 reps
Set 4 : 110: 10 reps , 85: 8 reps , 75:7 reps

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 160: 8 reps
Set 2: 160: 8 reps
Set 3: 160: 9 reps
Set 4: 160: 8 reps, 130: 6 reps , 115: 5 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 140: 10 reps
Set 2: 140: 9 reps
Set 3: 140 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 140: 9 reps , 125: 4 reps, 110: 4 reps


Cardio : PWO: Elpitical

----------


## *Narkissos*

Nice all round.

Gimme an update with regard to your injury.

How's the new diet doing?

We bumped the kcals significantly and you reported feeling more hungry.

Is this still the case?

Has body composition changed?

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

Injury Im on anti inflammatories going to make an appt for the chiro some time next week..

Diet is cool yup still same old i dunno why.. today was okay cuz i took a boat load of Epherine and Caffine killed my appetite.

body comp... hmmmm not really a little thicker yes.. but not significantly..

----------


## JohnboyF

*Saturday March 31st 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... ._

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Injury Im on anti inflammatories going to make an appt for the chiro some time next week..


Of what type?

NSAIDs?

Don't overdo it.

Add some digestive enzymes in there (bromelain etc.).

They'll reduce inflammation




> Diet is cool yup still same old i dunno why.. *today was okay cuz i took a boat load of Epherine and Caffine killed my appetite.*


You should hit me up before you make drastic incorporations as such.

You have my cell number still i assume?

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

Yea i have it.. i texted you a few back but i dunno if you go it thought it wasnt anything importantly really...

The anti inflam is apo-naproxn(spelling)

----------


## chest6

> Injury Im on anti inflammatories going to make an appt for the chiro some time next week..
> 
> Diet is cool yup still same old i dunno why.. today was okay cuz i took a boat load of Epherine and Caffine killed my appetite.
> 
> body comp... hmmmm not really a little thicker yes.. but not significantly..


Let me know how that goes, im in the same exact boat as you

----------


## JohnboyF

so far the anit's have been working decent have helped a bit i must say cuz after leg the day after my back is shot but it wasnt too bad... I'm going to see a chiro this week though... my insurance covers up to 420.. so i think its about 20 bucks a session so hopefully it gets better.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Sunday April 1st 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... ._

----------


## Columbus

what is you wither dropped the cardio or moved from incine walk to bike? Think it would help your back?

Did yo increase your cals?




> *Sunday April 1st 2007* 
> 
> 
> *Phase 2-Beta* 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Rest... ._

----------


## JohnboyF

*Monday April 2nd 2007...11:00 a.m.* 

Week 23

*Chest: Biceps*

Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Stationary Bike


Flat DB Press

Set 1: 80:13 reps 
Set 2: 80:11 reps 
Set 3: 80: 9 reps 
Set 4 Drop: 90: 6 reps , 50:10 reps

Incline DB press

set 1: 70 :12 reps
set 2: 70:11 reps 
set 3: 70: 10 reps 
set 4 drop: 80: 4 reps , 50: 4 reps, 40 : 5 reps 




incline Flies


Set 1: 40 : 14 reps
Set 2: 40:12 reps
Set 3: 45 :12 reps
Set 4: 45:10 reps, 35 : 11 reps , 25: 11 reps


Pectorial stretch 60 seconds.

One-Arm Preacher Curls

Set 1 : 25 : 10 reps 
Set 2: 25 : 10 reps
Set 3: 25 : 10 reps 
Set 4: 25: 10 reps, 20: 12 reps

Seated Alt-DB Curl 

Set 1: 25lb: 9 reps 
Set 2: 25: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 :8 reps 
Set 4: 25: 8 reps , 20 : 11 reps 

Cardio 30 min : Eliptical

----------


## JohnboyF

*Tuesday April 3rd 2007..12:20 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 22* 

*Legs*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.



General Warm up : Inclined Treadmill

Lying Leg Curls

set 1: 17 :12 reps
set 2: 18: 11 reps 
set 3: 18: 10 reps 
set 4: 19: 4 reps , 17: 8 reps , 15 :8 reps

Hack Squats



Set 1: 245:12 reps
Set 2: 255: 12 reps 
Set 3: 265: 12 reps 


Squats

Set 1: 300 : 11 reps
Set 2: 300: 10 reps
Set 3: 315:10 reps, 225: 10 reps , 135: 10 reps


Walking Lunges

Set 1 : 55: 15 reps
Set 2: 55 : 15 reps
Set 3: 55 : 12 reps

Seated Angled Calves Raises

Set 1 : 330 : 10 reps 
Set 2: 330 : 12 reps
Set 3: 330: 12 reps
Set 4: 330 : 11 reps
Set 5 :335 : 10 reps

Cardio : None we dropped cardio for 6 weeks..

_Notes : Pretty decent session but my mind is messed up right now... when i get stressed first thing that goes is the appetite, then my stomach gets upset then sleep is disturbed...

Nark holla bro _

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^I didn't get the text

But you're aware of the changes we're gonna make

We'll return to phase 1 on Monday.

In the meantime try to get your mind right.

I don't need you getting injured.

----------


## Columbus

> *Tuesday April 3rd 2007..12:20 p.m.* 
> 
> *Phase 2-beta: Week 22* 
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> 
> Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.
> 
> ...


yessss!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## JohnboyF

*Wednesday April 4th 2007* 


*Phase 2-Beta* 



_
Rest... :_

----------


## JohnboyF

*Thurday April 5th 2007...6:30 p.m.* 

*Phase 2-beta: Week 23* 

*Shoulder : Triceps*


Note: The last set of most excersices is followed with a drop set trying to achive a rep total.

General Warm up : 5 min Treadmill



Seated Lateral Raises

set 1: 20 :15 reps
set 2: 25: 12 reps 
set 3: 25: 11 reps 
set 4: 25: 10 reps , 20: 5 reps 15 :10 reps

DB shoulder press

Set 1: 70: 11 reps
Set 2: 70: 12
Set 3: 70: 9 reps
Set 4: 70: 8 reps, 50:7 reps , 20: 8 reps 

Upright rows

Set 1: 105 : 9 reps
Set 2: 105: 8 reps
Set 3: 105: 8 reps 
Set 4: 105: 8 reps , 85: 12 reps


Close Grip Bench

Set 1 : 170: 10 reps
Set 2: 170 : 8 reps
Set 3: 170 : 8 reps
Set 4: 170 : 8 reps, 135 : 16 reps 

1 arm db french press

Set 1 :30 : 11 reps 
Set 2: 30 : 10 reps
Set 3: 35: 8 reps , 25: 10 reps

Tricep Press Down

Set 1: 165: 10 reps
Set 2 : 165: 11 reps
Set 3: 170: 4 reps , 140: 6 reps, 130: 10 reps 

Cardio : None

----------


## godkilla

> Cardio : None we dropped cardio for 6 weeks..


welcome to my world. havent done cardio in like 3 months, lol!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> ^^I didn't get the text
> 
> But you're aware of the changes we're gonna make
> 
> *We'll return to phase 1 on Monday.*
> 
> In the meantime try to get your mind right.
> 
> I don't need you getting injured.


Remember the above

Get some rest on Sat and Sunday.

No cardio

Just rest and eat

----------


## JohnboyF

*Friday April 6th 2007 6:40 PM* 

_Total Weeks so far 23_

*Back*

_Warmup_ : 5 min inclined Treadmill followed by stretching 

Wide grip Pullups

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 8 reps
Set 5: 8 reps


Long- bar cable rows Rows
Set 1: 110: 12 reps 
Set 2: 110: 10 reps
Set 3: 110: 11 reps
Set 4 : 110: 8 reps , 95: 9 reps , 85:8 reps

Vbar Pull downs to chest
Set 1: 165: 10 reps
Set 2: 165: 8 reps
Set 3: 165: 8 reps
Set 4: 165: 8 reps, 135: 8 reps , 105: 6 reps


Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Set 1 : 140: 9 reps
Set 2: 140: 9 reps
Set 3: 140 : 9 reps 
Set 4: 140: 9 reps , 125: 5 reps, 110: 4 reps


Cardio : None

----------

